# Why should blacks become republicans?



## IM2 (Apr 14, 2018)

I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm no Republican, but -

Because the Democrats have been dressing you up for decades, but have never taken you to the party. (paraphrased from Al Sharpton, I believe)

Now the Democrats have a new girlfriend; hordes of illegals flooding the country that they hope to corral into a new voting bloc.  They figure they have the monopoly on the black vote, so your issues have been shoved to the back burner in favor of the new sweetheart.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 14, 2018)

I've posed this question in many ways over time here, and the response I keep getting is "at some point minorities will realize that the GOP is better for them".  When I ask what the GOP is going to do in terms of outreach, some attempt at communication, I get nothing.  Apparently, an attractive come-hither look is the approach, while the Democrats continue their 24-hour-a-day full-court press.

So I think that's about it.
.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 14, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> I've posed this question in many ways over time here, and the response I keep getting is "at some point minorities will realize that the GOP is better for them".  When I ask what the GOP is going to do in terms of outreach, some attempt at communication, I get nothing.  Apparently, an attractive come-hither look is the approach, while the Democrats continue their 24-hour-a-day full-court press.
> 
> So I think that's about it.
> .



The bulk of the black community is addicted to the Democratic Party, hence the lack of communication.  One day they'll ignore their hand-puppet political leaders - grifters all - and realize they've been had.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 14, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I've posed this question in many ways over time here, and the response I keep getting is "at some point minorities will realize that the GOP is better for them".  When I ask what the GOP is going to do in terms of outreach, some attempt at communication, I get nothing.  Apparently, an attractive come-hither look is the approach, while the Democrats continue their 24-hour-a-day full-court press.
> ...


Well, that's what I mean.  I wonder how many generations that will take.
.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 14, 2018)

Why should blacks join either party? Useally someone claims to be either a democrat or republican because he identifies more with one of the party’s platforms than the other.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 14, 2018)

Republicans offer no fiscal responsibility and massive debt, massive corruption, talking about penis size in primary debates, a president on his third marriage where you cant tell which child is from which mother-talks about grabbing women by the pussy and cheats with porn stars.

The last three RNC officials: Steve Wynn: had to resign for sexual harrasment., Elliot Broidy who resigned after paying 1.6 mil for his playmate call girl to have an abortion and be quiet.,  Michael Cohen who is under criminal investigation for many felonies.

If you like being a hypocrite and a party that does the opposite of what they supposedly stand for the republican party might be for you.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 14, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I've posed this question in many ways over time here, and the response I keep getting is "at some point minorities will realize that the GOP is better for them".  When I ask what the GOP is going to do in terms of outreach, some attempt at communication, I get nothing.  Apparently, an attractive come-hither look is the approach, while the Democrats continue their 24-hour-a-day full-court press.
> ...



I'm black and this is not a logical answer. Given the state of the republican party today, we're had if we join the republican party.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 14, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



How many generations will what take?


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


What I sincerely don't understand is how the GOP can make an argument that minorities should be attracted to a party that has produced a President who claimed to not know who David Duke is, who wants to build a wall between us and Mexico, and who has clearly given rise to white nationalism and literally inspired white "supremacist" groups nationwide.

Incomprehensible.  Cognitive dissonance.  
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


For minorities to realize how wonderful the GOP is for them, regardless of contrary evidence.
.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



How is it not logical?

What do you believe the state of the Republican Party to be?

If the Democratic Party is so great for the black community, why is the bulk of the community pretty much right where it was a half-century ago when the Democrats became the favored party?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.


You’ll get no logical explanation from anyone on the right.

Of course, African-Americans are no better or worse than anyone else, and blacks are perfectly capable of being wrong on the issues.

And for blacks who are indeed wrong on the issues, the GOP awaits.


----------



## fncceo (Apr 14, 2018)

Republicans ... work for us now ...

... or work for us later.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 14, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Too funny.  David Duke is supremely forgettable.

Ever see the film "They Live!"?  Put your sunglasses on.  You've been duped by media magnification.

The numbers of "white supremacists" are infinitesimal in the extreme.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 14, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


And there's another perfect example of my point.

I saw the interview.  Unless you're claiming it was a media-made CGI character posing as Trump, I saw what he said.

Unless the media is putting up CGI characters as white nationalists and white supremacists, I'm seeing them, too.

And so do minorities from coast to coast.  Spinning and denying aren't good enough, nor will they ever be.
.
.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 14, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



So what?



Mac1958 said:


> Unless the media is putting up CGI characters as white nationalists and white supremacists, I'm seeing them, too.



How many did you see?



Mac1958 said:


> And so do minorities from coast to coast.  Spinning and denying aren't good enough, nor will they ever be.



Shrug.  They are of course welcome to remain in their current status quo, or educate themselves in these matters.  Their choice.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 14, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Great.  Then don't worry about minorities.  I've been told by some conservatives here that you don't need minorities, so it's all fine.
.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.


/----/ Well you weren't around in 1860 either but that doesn't stop you from harping on slavery and reparations and BLM and quotas, does it? You want to align yourself with the party that fought to preserve slavery and attack those who freed the slaves then go right ahead. BTW it's not my place to tell anyone why they should join a political party. Only liberals look at everything through race, Republicans, don't.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 14, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Republicans offer no fiscal responsibility and massive debt, massive corruption, talking about penis size in primary debates, a president on his third marriage where you cant tell which child is from which mother-talks about grabbing women by the pussy and cheats with porn stars.
> 
> The last three RNC officials: Steve Wynn: had to resign for sexual harrasment., Elliot Broidy who resigned after paying 1.6 mil for his playmate call girl to have an abortion and be quiet.,  Michael Cohen who is under criminal investigation for many felonies.
> 
> If you like being a hypocrite and a party that does the opposite of what they supposedly stand for the republican party might be for you.


/----/ Didn't you Libtards spend the entire election cycle telling us that Trump was really a democrat and was working for Hillary to insure her victory?  So your characterization is flawed.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 14, 2018)

Lets not be too hard on Doug he did pretty good


----------



## Toro (Apr 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.



Well, why would blacks not join the Republican Party?


----------



## Toro (Apr 14, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Clueless old white guys telling blacks how they should feel about racism is hilarious.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 14, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



That's definitely is going to take some time.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 14, 2018)

Toro said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



How they "feel" is irrelevant.  How their thinking is controlled is the issue.  Whites too.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 14, 2018)

Toro said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


/-----/ Tell us about Black racism.


----------



## Toro (Apr 14, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Blacks have seen significant economic advancement over the past 50 years. 

Uneducated white males - you know, Trump’s base - have not. The median inflation-adjusted income of this cohort is lower than it was in 1968. Yet this group makes up the bulk of the Republican Party base.


----------



## Toro (Apr 14, 2018)

The same old white guys who are pissed at political correctness - ie liberals telling them how to think and behave - are telling blacks how to think and behave.



Too funny.


----------



## gipper (Apr 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.


You love the D Party yet it is the party of slavery, segregation, lynching, and Jim Crow. 

You obviously are very confused.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 14, 2018)

Toro said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yeah.  Those guys are Republicans.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 14, 2018)

So far the responses have illustrated and justified the OP.

Talk radio doesn't provide intellectual ammo on this, so real answers are hard to come by.

Blaming the media, blaming what the Dems were 160 years ago, isn't going to cut it, not when minorities are living it.
.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 14, 2018)

Toro said:


> The same old white guys who are pissed at political correctness - ie liberals telling them how to think and behave - are telling blacks how to think and behave.
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.



Nope.  Just saying look at what you've got.  It affects me not at all.

"I've got mine, Jack".


----------



## IM2 (Apr 14, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



The current republican party is led by a racist. Blacks are where we are as result of policies of both parties. .For 22 out of the past 24 years congress has been controlled by republicans. Since 1968 we've had 6 republican presidents and 3 democrats. The majority of states for the past 24 years have been controlled by republicans. So repeating republican propaganda is not going to cut it here.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> I've posed this question in many ways over time here, and the response I keep getting is "at some point minorities will realize that the GOP is better for them".  When I ask what the GOP is going to do in terms of outreach, some attempt at communication, I get nothing.  Apparently, an attractive come-hither look is the approach, while the Democrats continue their 24-hour-a-day full-court press.
> 
> So I think that's about it.
> .


The only thing Republicans offer to blacks is more prisons


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I've posed this question in many ways over time here, and the response I keep getting is "at some point minorities will realize that the GOP is better for them".  When I ask what the GOP is going to do in terms of outreach, some attempt at communication, I get nothing.  Apparently, an attractive come-hither look is the approach, while the Democrats continue their 24-hour-a-day full-court press.
> ...


Republicans also offer black Americans an undue burden to their right to vote.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Apr 14, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.
> ...



LOL! You can always count on one white boy here to do what this fool has done. .As you can see this is one way republicans try playing race.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 14, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



We are educated in these matters. That's why we aren't republicans.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 14, 2018)

Toro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.
> ...



 I get to ask the question this time and as you read the responses, the answer will be revealed to you.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 14, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



How is our thinking controlled?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 14, 2018)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.
> ...



I'm nowhere close to confused..

But you are living in the past.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Don't blame him. It's the way he was taught, and he's too dumb to see how dumb he is. Just laugh at him as the world slowly passes him by.


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.


You shouldn't. We don't want you. Take care.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 14, 2018)

Toro said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I wouldn't call it significant.

*50 years after the Kerner Commission
African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality
*
The year 1968 was a watershed in American history and black America’s ongoing fight for equality. In April of that year, Martin Luther King Jr. was assassinated in Memphis and riots broke out in cities around the country. Rising against this tragedy, the Civil Rights Act of 1968 outlawing housing discrimination was signed into law. Tommie Smith and John Carlos raised their fists in a black power salute as they received their medals at the 1968 Summer Olympics in Mexico City. Arthur Ashe became the first African American to win the U.S. Open singles title, and Shirley Chisholm became the first African American woman elected to the House of Representatives.

The same year, the National Advisory Commission on Civil Disorders, better known as the Kerner Commission, delivered a report to President Johnson examining the causes of civil unrest in African American communities. The report named “white racism”—leading to “pervasive discrimination in employment, education and housing”—as the culprit, and the report’s authors called for a commitment to “the realization of common opportunities for all within a single [racially undivided] society.”1 The Kerner Commission report pulled together a comprehensive array of data to assess the specific economic and social inequities confronting African Americans in 1968.

*Where do we stand as a society today?* 

*In this brief report, we compare the state of black workers and their families in 1968 with the circumstances of their descendants today, 50 years after the Kerner report was released. We find both good news and bad news. While African Americans are in many ways better off in absolute terms than they were in 1968, they are still disadvantaged in important ways relative to whites. In several important respects, African Americans have actually lost ground relative to whites, and, in a few cases, even relative to African Americans in 1968.*

.50 years after the Kerner Commission: African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2018)

Blacks should not be Democrats.  Democrats are a disaster for this country.

For instance, under the last Democrat President poverty increased, family income decreased, debt soared, income disparity increased and the country had dismal economic growth. Bad news for both Whites and Blacks.

If the Blacks want more free stuff then they should join the Communist Party.  Voting for Democrats is like voting for incompetent Communists..


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 14, 2018)

Flash said:


> Blacks should not be Democrats.  Democrats are a disaster for this country.
> 
> For instance, under the last Democrat President poverty increased, family income decreased, debt soared, income disparity increased and the country had dismal economic growth. Bad news for both Whites and Blacks.
> 
> If the Blacks want more free stuff then they should join the Communist Party.  Voting for Democrats is like voting for incompetent Communists..



Yes. It took him a while to stop the economic free fall and reverse the damage he was presented with on the day of his inauguration. If the right hadn't fought him so hard, he could have done it quicker.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 14, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



What backs did he hire because there are none in executive positions in the Trump organization. Plenty of dishwashers though.

*Former Trump Rental Agent Describes Racist Policy*


----------



## IM2 (Apr 14, 2018)

Flash said:


> Blacks should not be Democrats.  Democrats are a disaster for this country.
> 
> For instance, under the last Democrat President poverty increased, family income decreased, debt soared, income disparity increased and the country had dismal economic growth. Bad news for both Whites and Blacks.
> 
> If the Blacks want more free stuff then they should join the Communist Party.  Voting for Democrats is like voting for incompetent Communists..



Except non of what you say is true. And if I was white, I would not talk about free stuff

*How The U.S. Government Gave White Americans An Advantage*


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Then you have no problems.  You are right where you want to be.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



What political party has the overwhelmingly greatest influence over current culture and media?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 14, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



It's funny how whites such as yourself cam never ever provide a logical answer for anything.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


How many minorities has Trump hired?

Why are there no minorities in executive positions and why do women he employs all have big tits?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


You confuse control over culture with being responsive to it


----------



## miketx (Apr 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


He's not a faggot like you?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The density of your parietals is not my fault.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Please make sense so that I can respond.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 14, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



None of them. republicans have been crying about media bias since at least Nixon. How much media time did Trump get compared to democrats in the last campaign? And when we consider what you guys have to say, I'd say you are very much controlled by the right wing media particularly talk radio.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 14, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Your lack of logic is not my fault.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Democrats clearly control the content of both.

Media thought he would with exposure destroy himself.  They thought wrong.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2018)

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Are you sure?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Republicans sold out the minority vote in order to placate the racist element of their party


----------



## hadit (Apr 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.



It's very simple. Republicans are more likely to view you as individuals capable of forming your own opinions and do not expect you to all think the same way. Democrats view you as members of a group and castigate you fiercely if you dare to hold contrary opinions.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 14, 2018)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.
> ...



No they aren't. I live in a republican state and this shit you republicans repeat is a bullshit lie.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2018)

Republicans will not even campaign in minority neighborhoods


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2018)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.
> ...


What a crock of shit

Republicans campaign against Muslims, Mexicans and Minorities
They single them out as the reason Americans are struggling


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.


 The Republicans just gave blacks a tax cut.

All the Democrats have given blacks is slavery and Jim Crow laws.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 14, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.
> ...



Actually the gave us the right to vote and  the civil rights act. The republicans have given no one a permanent tax cut but corporations.


----------



## hadit (Apr 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You need to get out more and meet real people.


----------



## hadit (Apr 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I've hit a nerve. Democrats do group identity much more than Republicans. Just watch what happens when a black man gets uppity and dares to think for himself.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Republicans would not be in control of government today without fear mongering, scapegoating and hatred


----------



## Zander (Apr 14, 2018)

Please. Don't. 

Stay with the party of black victimhood. 

How can you continue to blame whitey if you take responsibility for your own life?


----------



## Tilly (Apr 14, 2018)

The majority of black voters are ‘captured’ voters.  

It is against the ethos of the right to swing them using the democrats tactics of utilising ID politics and pigeonholing them as basically dependent and incompetent - and handing out freebies beyond the level of a safety net - in order to keep them from being successful but keep them dependent and voting for them instead.

What might happen over time is that these captive voters gradually realise they’ve been thrown under the bus in favour of the dems new preferred special victim group - illegal immigrants. More competition for jobs and resources shouldn’t be very attractive to them.  
But voting habits are notoriously hard to change so I don’t even hold out much hope for that any time soon.

Maybe the OP should tell us what he’d like offered up for his vote?
That would be really interesting.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 14, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...





hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



If he gets uppity, thinks for himself AND becomes successful- he becomes an ‘Uncle Tom’.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2018)

Why won’t blacks vote for Republicans?
90 percent don’t

Why don’t Republucans go into minority neighborhoods and bring jobs, small business opportunities and public services?

Blacks would vote Republican forever

Instead.....all Republicans offer minority neighborhoods is more prisons


----------



## hadit (Apr 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sounds like you need to stop believing cartoons.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


It is what keeps the Republican Party alive today


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Jusxt plain wrong. You're simply ignorant of history. More Republicans than Democrats voted for the Civil Rights Act.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Which is why a majority of Republicans voted in the Civil Rights Act of 1964.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


You are turning a north/south issue into a Democrat/Republican issue

No Southern Republican voted for civil rights


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans will not even campaign in minority neighborhoods



How often do you go into minority neighborhoods?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You're insane.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans will not even campaign in minority neighborhoods
> ...



I don’t seek to represent them

If Republicans want their votes...they need to show their faces
Democrats do


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 14, 2018)

Why must skin color be mixed in with political affiliation? 

Welcome to the 21st century throwbacks....

It's about money and jobs and better schools and more opportunity not skin color....don't let the racists win...ignore the rants from race hustlers....  
There are millions of non white business owners in America and I bet more than half of them are republicans...it's the smarter path for them...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I didn't ask if you campaigned there.

Sure.  Al Gore and John Kerry both spent a lot of time in inner city neighborhoods.  Hillary too.


----------



## Zander (Apr 14, 2018)

Blacks are nothing but a prop for Democrats. The Democrat politicians come rolling in the hood around election time. Then disappear for another 2,4 or 6 years.....


----------



## hadit (Apr 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Like I said, cartoons.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Democrats have a presence in inner cities. They maintain offices. They are there to present their agenda, help locals with political problems, provide guidance and get out the vote

Republicans are afraid to say why they would do better for the locals
Because they aren’t


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


LOL


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2018)

Zander said:


> Blacks are nothing but a prop for Democrats. The Democrat politicians come rolling in the hood around election time. Then disappear for another 2,4 or 6 years.....


Democrats maintain offices in minority neighborhoods. They utilize “community organizers” to maintain contact with the locals and help resolve issues


----------



## Zander (Apr 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks are nothing but a prop for Democrats. The Democrat politicians come rolling in the hood around election time. Then disappear for another 2,4 or 6 years.....
> ...



Offices and community organizers are just more props to buy votes.

The inner cities and the blacks who live in them are worse.

Baltimore, Detroit, Chicago..... perfect examples of Democrat run shitholes.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 14, 2018)

_“Why should blacks become republicans?”_

There’s no reason why they should.

The Republican agenda is fundamentally hostile to the rights and liberties of minority Americans, seeking to dismantle the Constitutional protections that safeguard those rights and liberties, and that of black Americans – this administration’s judicial appointments are proof of that.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2018)

Zander said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


Dems serve the cities. 

Republicans won’t show their faces


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _“Why should blacks become republicans?”_
> 
> There’s no reason why they should.
> 
> The Republican agenda is fundamentally hostile to the rights and liberties of minority Americans, seeking to dismantle the Constitutional protections that safeguard those rights and liberties, and that of black Americans – this administration’s judicial appointments are proof of that.


Republicans sell out minorities to pander to their base


----------



## DustyInfinity (Apr 15, 2018)

Republican Policy doesn't care what color you are.  Do you want tax cuts, or do you want them jacked up to 85%?  Do you want it to take over twenty years to build a road?  Do you believe in freedom of speech?  Do you believe individual's should be free to live the best life they can, or do you believe they are serfs to a controlling government and the American dream is dead?  If you think the individual is important, vote republican, if you are a Marxist, that system of governance has a history of failure that is a stain on human history.  The democrats call it racism, but Muslim culture is slicing and dicing through Europe.  Do you want that here?  As for illegal immigrants, unchecked immigration makes it harder for US citizens to find work, and they consume a great deal of resources.  I honestly see no reason why minorities would want to be democrats.  Republican policy doesn't 'hate you', it believes you should be free to live your best life.


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.
> ...


Your position disintegrates into dust because modern day Republicans are not the party of Lincoln. The south back then was willing and eager to divide the country and fight a civil war rather than give up their slaves. Many modern day Republicans and conservatives still want a civil war to permanently divide this country. They’re the ones telling blacks to go back to Africa. They’re the ones threatening a civil war. Just look at the bigots and racists on this forum; they’re almost all on the right.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 15, 2018)

DustyInfinity said:


> Republican Policy doesn't care what color you are.  Do you want tax cuts, or do you want them jacked up to 85%?  Do you want it to take over twenty years to build a road?  Do you believe in freedom of speech?  Do you believe individual's should be free to live the best life they can, or do you believe they are serfs to a controlling government and the American dream is dead?  If you think the individual is important, vote republican, if you are a Marxist, that system of governance has a history of failure that is a stain on human history.  The democrats call it racism, but Muslim culture is slicing and dicing through Europe.  Do you want that here?  As for illegal immigrants, unchecked immigration makes it harder for US citizens to find work, and they consume a great deal of resources.  I honestly see no reason why minorities would want to be democrats.  Republican policy doesn't 'hate you', it believes you should be free to live your best life.



That's a damn lie and we know it. The Muslim culture ain't slicing anything and you white are a descendent of illegal immigrants. The republican party is the party of racists and racism and instead of changing, you assholes want to talk about how democrats make things about race for pointing Republican party racism out.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 15, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _“Why should blacks become republicans?”_
> 
> There’s no reason why they should.
> 
> The Republican agenda is fundamentally hostile to the rights and liberties of minority Americans, seeking to dismantle the Constitutional protections that safeguard those rights and liberties, and that of black Americans – this administration’s judicial appointments are proof of that.


examples?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 15, 2018)

The Democratic Party is offering victimhood and poverty.
The Republicans are offering success and prosperity.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 15, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The Democratic Party is offering victimhood and poverty.
> The Republicans are offering success and prosperity.



The republican party offered us a depression last time.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 15, 2018)

Because Republicans let you think for yourself, they don't try to tell you what to do or think.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 15, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The Democratic Party is offering victimhood and poverty.
> The Republicans are offering success and prosperity.



Well said sir!

The American Dream vs. welfare, there you go!

Blacks are Americans, too! Get rid of some of these illegals, and they'll have more jobs.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Because Republicans let you think for yourself, they don't try to tell you what to do or think.



That's a lie and you republicans here prove it.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > The Democratic Party is offering victimhood and poverty.
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



Proof?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 15, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Why should blacks join either party? Useally someone claims to be either a democrat or republican because he identifies more with one of the party’s platforms than the other.



Usually they don't identify much with either party, but slightly more than the other. 

In other countries though, they actually have real choice. They've even given it a name, it's called "democracy".


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 15, 2018)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


/——/ That is just your wild eyed speculation and hatred for the GOP. You offer no proof to support that load of bilge.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 15, 2018)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


/----/ Look who supports Back to Africa: It's not Republicans. *You may now apologize to the board for your racist accusations. *
*Back-to-Africa movement*
From Wikipedia Back-to-Africa movement - Wikipedia
*Black Power*




The *Back-to-Africa movement*, also known as the *Colonization movement* or *Black Zionism*, originated in the United States in the 19th century. It encouraged those of African descent to return to the African homelands of their ancestors. This movement would eventually inspire other movements ranging from the Nation of Islam to the Rastafari movement and proved to be popular among African-Americans.
And AAME : image
Marcus Mosiah Garvey Jr. (A Black Guy) ONH was a proponent of Black nationalism in the United States and most importantly Jamaica


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 15, 2018)

DustyInfinity said:


> Republican Policy doesn't care what color you are.  Do you want tax cuts, or do you want them jacked up to 85%?  Do you want it to take over twenty years to build a road?  Do you believe in freedom of speech?  Do you believe individual's should be free to live the best life they can, or do you believe they are serfs to a controlling government and the American dream is dead?  If you think the individual is important, vote republican, if you are a Marxist, that system of governance has a history of failure that is a stain on human history.  The democrats call it racism, but Muslim culture is slicing and dicing through Europe.  Do you want that here?  As for illegal immigrants, unchecked immigration makes it harder for US citizens to find work, and they consume a great deal of resources.  I honestly see no reason why minorities would want to be democrats.  Republican policy doesn't 'hate you', it believes you should be free to live your best life.


Republicans don’t care what color you are

That is why they have only elected eight blacks to Congress, Governorship or President in the last hundred years


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 15, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The Democratic Party is offering victimhood and poverty.
> The Republicans are offering success and prosperity.


Not in minority neighborhoods

Your jobs are being sent overseas


----------



## IM2 (Apr 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



These threads.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 15, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Actually Lincoln wanted to send blacks back first.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 15, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Why should blacks join either party? Useally someone claims to be either a democrat or republican because he identifies more with one of the party’s platforms than the other.
> ...



Actually most of us are democrats.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



I would doubt most are Democrats. 

Most vote Democrat, that's different to being a Democrat. 

You look at countries with positive voting, ie, Proportional Representation and you see how many people even vote for the main parties. 

Germany it's 53.4% of people voted for the main two parties. 
Belgium it's 31.9%
Denmark it's 47.4%
Finland it's 38.7%

It's very hard to find a place with PR where the two main parties do very well under fair elections. 

If the US had PR, potentially half the people who vote for them now would vote for someone else. People vote negatively. 

Germany also votes like the US, FPTP, on the same day, and gained 61% of the vote. FPTP leads to the main parties doing better because people vote negatively. They vote for who they DON'T WANT to get into power. 

The number of voters doesn't imply the number of people who are "Democrats" or "Republicans". What makes someone a Democrat in the first place?

If they don't work for the party, and just vote once every 2 or 4 years, does that make them a Democrat? 

It's kind of ridiculous.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 15, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Why is it that you whites want to think you can tell us what we are? I'm black. Most blacks are democrats. And when I say this, I'm not talking about voting.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Am I white?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/----/ He considered it. As did many others at the time. Ever hear of Liberia?


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Because Republicans let you think for yourself, they don't try to tell you what to do or think.


So do Democrats.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 15, 2018)

Faun said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Because Republicans let you think for yourself, they don't try to tell you what to do or think.
> ...



Oh, hokay Mr. Hive mind, Derp!


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The Democratic Party is offering victimhood and poverty.
> The Republicans are offering success and prosperity.


LOLOL

^^^ evidence that rightards are just nuts.

Last time Republicans had complete control of the government for too long, they gave us the Great Recession. The time before that, they gave us the Great Depression.

The longest stretch of continuous job growth occurred under a Democrat (Obama, 76 months). The time before that was also a Democrat (Clinton, 51 months).


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Please, woman. Conservatives, also known as the herd, are like the Borg.


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Want me to link posts here from forumites wishing or calling for civil war...? Virtually all conservatives.


----------



## hadit (Apr 15, 2018)

Faun said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Because Republicans let you think for yourself, they don't try to tell you what to do or think.
> ...



Ask any prominent black Republican how much democrats let black men think for themselves. Clarence Thomas Congress to mind.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 15, 2018)

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Why do other blacks despise Clarence Thomas?


----------



## Taz (Apr 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


They don't like smart bruthas.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 15, 2018)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/——/ forumites??? Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha WTF?


----------



## Tilly (Apr 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


Profound.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You asked?


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.





ONe reason for some of them, the pro life ones, is to limit abortions of black babies.

Almost 40% of blacks describe as pro life.


If the republicans got HALF of that, they would dominate the nation for generations to come.



Also, kudos on asking the question. Good OP.


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2018)

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Why would I care what any Republican has to say, regardless of their color? They’re all fucked in the head.


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


You prefer, forumers?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 15, 2018)

Tilly said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Joseph C. Phillips, “He Talk Like a White Boy”


In eighth grade English class, 1974, after I gave what must have been a brilliant and insightful observation, a black girl across the room raised her hand, and announced to the class, “He talk like a white boy!”
What did LaQueesha mean? That I spoke clearly? Intelligently? That some timbre was missing from my voice? That moment was the beginning of my life.
It was suddenly clear that my definition of my black self was unimportant: my membership credentials to the brotherhood were confiscated and ripped to shreds. The way I spoke, the sound of my voice, my diction, clearly meant that I was trying to be something I wasn’t. I was an outsider.








A must read!


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2018)

Another one would be law and order. 


Blacks are disproportionately the victims of crimes. Dems/liberals reflexively side with the criminals, and not the victims.


Law abiding blacks, who want to be safe, should certainly vote for Republicans.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> Another one would be law and order.
> 
> 
> Blacks are disproportionately the victims of crimes. Dems/liberals reflexively side with the criminals, and not the victims.
> ...


Blacks feel they are disproportionally sentenced for similar crimes as whites


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Another one would be law and order.
> ...


/----/ Don't do the crime, if you can't do the time, - Baretta


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Another one would be law and order.
> ...




The law abiding blacks are not being sentenced for crimes.


Some of them may not be too concerned about fairness for the criminals that prey upon them.


If the republicans got a nice chunk of those blacks's votes, we would crush the dems. 


It would be glorious.


----------



## hadit (Apr 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Why do liberal whites treat him like an escaped slave?


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




Because they are assholes?


----------



## hadit (Apr 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Another one would be law and order.
> ...


And they may be.  It's a chicken and egg thing.  Young black males are both suspected of more crimes and commit more crimes.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.


You white republicans ? Is that racial profiling, or what? Unlax. I get it. I am a member of the white race, I chose it at birth. I said, make me WHITE! Because I just wanted  to be hateful  to blacks and chose a legacy of  enslavement. Sure, I know being burdened with the task of  a racist overlord is a burdensome one, but there are no easy tasks, just easy people!  I  don't know.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 15, 2018)

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.
> ...



No, it's not racial profiling. You really are ignorant.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 15, 2018)

Blacks can do anything they want. Murder little old  white ladies, rape children and who's to question? They were once slaves!  Oh GOSH! So?   I know! Beat a Hispanic  Pear Harbor survivors dog to death whilst his wife lay dying in her bed, those little cheap personal  soap operas.  Accept they are rather REAL...Black thugs entice cops to shoot them in their little passion plays, and when they get slain, they blame  "white racism"... We all know better than that. It goes  way deeper than that. Racism  my sweet bippy...


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Republicans make no attempt to get black votes and intentionally provoke blacks to pander to those racists in their base


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 16, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And receive proportionally stricter sentences


----------



## hadit (Apr 16, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm not arguing that point, because it really doesn't have anything to do with black Americans voting for Republicans, which they should do. I mean, the democrats haven't done them a lot of favors.


----------



## Correll (Apr 16, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Republicans have often made attempts to get blacks votes. Recall the time that you lefties smeared it as "wedge issues".


Republicans have never been playing to racists, in their base or out of it.


Fucking NIXON, the supposed inventor of the Southern Strategy, "played to racists" by slamming though desegregation in the South as fast as possible, so that it would be a fait accompli by the time of the mid terms.

That's about the extent of concern in the GOP for the sensibilities of racists.


You are a vile liar.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 16, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


What have Democrats done to help the poor?
Social programs, housing aid, medical, educational and jobs programs

All opposed by Republicans who believe shaming is the solution


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Show what Republicans TODAY are doing to help minorities and poor and working Americans

Can you point to one current Republican initiative that does not primarily help the rich?


----------



## hadit (Apr 16, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Are you saying black people are poor? I do believe those programs help as many or more white people.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 16, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Those who are not, do not need the programs


----------



## hadit (Apr 16, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So the programs are not targeted at black people?  Doesn't that kind of destroy your whole paternalistic and contemptuous, "democrats is good for black people cuz dey like poor people programs"?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 16, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


No it does not


----------



## Correll (Apr 16, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





The crack down on illegals, will cost the rich cheap labor, while opening up jobs, and better wages for working poor Americans of all stripes.


For ONE example.



Oh, and thanks for dropping that shit about republicans pandering to racists. That was beneath you. That is the type of shit that only the scum of the earth race baiters do.


----------



## hadit (Apr 16, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


By saying that, you implied that black people are poor.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 16, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Did no such thing


----------



## ATL (Apr 16, 2018)

Why should blacks become republicans?

Because they would just love to share a party that has members that says stuff like this....


bgrouse said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Now now these two were entitled and every left loon on the planet will back them
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



When Colin Powell decided to think for himself what did republicans do?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Thomas is a sellout. He got admitted into Yale because of AA, the very policy he opposes today. Had it not been for AA, he would never have been a scotus justice.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.


you have one group of people that believe you can stand on your own w/o any help from anyone aside from family and friends.

the other group believes you can't make it, in any stage of life, w/o their help and direction.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 17, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> I've posed this question in many ways over time here, and the response I keep getting is "at some point minorities will realize that the GOP is better for them".  When I ask what the GOP is going to do in terms of outreach, some attempt at communication, I get nothing.  Apparently, an attractive come-hither look is the approach, while the Democrats continue their 24-hour-a-day full-court press.
> 
> So I think that's about it.
> .


you'd think, at some point, they would figure out that the people that are 'helping' them are actually the ones wearing the boot that's on their necks


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I asked why should blacks be republicans, not what blacks are according racist whites like you.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.
> ...



Yep republicans think we can't make it unless we are republicans because we are so dumb that we must be helped and directed by republicans away from democrats who are fooling us so they can keep us on some imaginary plantation.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I've posed this question in many ways over time here, and the response I keep getting is "at some point minorities will realize that the GOP is better for them".  When I ask what the GOP is going to do in terms of outreach, some attempt at communication, I get nothing.  Apparently, an attractive come-hither look is the approach, while the Democrats continue their 24-hour-a-day full-court press.
> ...



We figured that out, and it is the reason why the majority of us are democrats. We don't want the noose, which is what most of you republicans would rather do to us. C'mon, we read the shit you post here. You guys are republicans, and despite all the racist bullshit you post every single damn day, you actually think you can tell us that republicans don't see race.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


sadly, I knew you wouldn't be able to learn.

you are just to dumb


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


if you figured out that dems have a boot on your neck, why are you a dem?


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.


They shouldn't; ZERO, NADA, NONE!!! Absolutely NOT ever ever ever.................PEOPLE join Parties so I encourage EVERY person with a few living brain cells to drop the Deadbeat Dems and become Republicans...for their kids' sakes!!!....what's left of them that haven't been aborted.

Greg


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



LOL!  I have learned. And that's why I am not a republican.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


reps cons think you can make it on your own.

dems leftists know you can't.


but hey, keep voting for the party you must know is lying to you and keeps you dirt poor and dumb af.


why are inner city schools in black neighborhoods to bad when just a few miles away, under the same politicians, the mostly white school is doing very well?

could it be that the dems in control are intentionally making the lives of black children harder than clearly needs to be?

nah, it's got to be something else b/c cons are meanies


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Because they don't have a boot around my neck but republicans have a noose waiting for me and a tree as well. You are a racist POS yourself and a republican. Why the fuck would I want to support what you believe? Your party offers us no freedom. It offers us a return to second class citizenship with no rights.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


dems on a boot on you neck, you hold it in place.  guess you like the pain.


your delusion about what reps want to do with you is fucking idiotic.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Republicans control most states. States control school funding formulas. These formulas are based on property values. So if property in black communities are lower than those in white communities just a few miles away, guess what?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



It's no delusion. All I need to do is read another day of racist republican posts here at USMB to know what republicans have planned for blacks


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


>



And right on time you show me with this racist gif why blacks should not be republicans.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


just trying to help you understand that you need to stop doing drugs.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 17, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I've posed this question in many ways over time here, and the response I keep getting is "at some point minorities will realize that the GOP is better for them".  When I ask what the GOP is going to do in terms of outreach, some attempt at communication, I get nothing.  Apparently, an attractive come-hither look is the approach, while the Democrats continue their 24-hour-a-day full-court press.
> ...


Yes, that's fair.  But when you're already sensitive to something that you've been told for _*generations,*_ and then it plays out right in front of you, the cement hardens, no matter what.  What "might" be becomes irrelevant. 

That's exactly what has happened over the last two years.
.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 17, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


nothing new has happened.

the media used incredibly rare happenings to piss off black people into thinking they are being hunted.  Any look at the facts of that would make it clear that it's pure propaganda.

and the focus on the neo-nazis?  They aren't doing anything they haven't been doing for decades.  Basically nothing.  But the media wants to wind up the ignorant, so they give them media time and most people fall for it.


the best thing about propaganda is you only have to avoid using the word propaganda in public.


----------



## hadit (Apr 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What else could it be when you say democrats are doing black Americans favors with anti poverty government programs? Programs which serve more white people, BTW.

If you want to take that approach, you should be arguing that the programs are a political outreach to white people.


----------



## hadit (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



They found a woman who agreed to say he did awful things to her years ago. Oh, no, that wasn't them.


----------



## hadit (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



A good example of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 17, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


You're just denying the obvious:  Trump pretending he didn't know who David Duke was, his comments after riots, white supremacist/white nationalist groups increasing and supporting him, on and on.  Look at what is said RIGHT HERE ON USMB.  Do you think this is the only place this shit is said?

You can just pretend all that hasn't happened, or you can say that it's "not enough" (even though that's not for you to determine), and all that does is make it *worse.  *

Do you think a left-winger telling you that something you feel deeply is wrong and irrelevant is going to change your mind?  Really?
.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 17, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


I just love when people post the 'you forgot' stuff.


the far right has always voted R, so it's nothing new, but you believe, not think, it is.

who give a fuck about david duke?

his comments after the riots, that antifa started, was a call for cooler heads on both sides, but you believe, not think, that that was wrong.


you fell for the propaganda, congrats, you're a sheep


----------



## ATL (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Oh snap, that was brutal.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 17, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Who gives a fuck about David Duke?

Black Americans.

The fact that you don't know that illustrates my point beautifully.  

Talk radio is not good for you.
.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.


Blacks shouldn't join either party.

They should make it abundantly clear that neither party can take their vote for granted, then the entire nation would known, they control the nation the destiny of the STATE. 

If the black communities and black culture wishes to strive for the independence it once had, it needs to get the man out of it's collective house.  The man will only keep them down, it is a blood sucking leech that uses them for it's own ends.

At that point, everything would improve for them.

Being a disabled American, and intimately familiar with the social service, I can tell you, all of the social services are designed, in an unintended way, to perpetuate generational poverty.  They, like all other victimized classes are being used as tools, political pawns.

The STATE makes sure it is in the best interest of any poor family to NOT STAY married, or to have families that are, broken up and never creating extended loving bonds and social networks, depending on the STATE, and not networked communities.  Both parties do this.

On top of that, they discourage savings and capital investment so the poor will depend on and NEED the STATE.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 17, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


If black Americans actually cared who was and then wasn't members of the klan....

I get my news from npr


----------



## ATL (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Nothing like using a ladder to reach the top, then kicking it away so others can't do the same.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 17, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


They're not going to do what you want them to do.  And you're not going to listen to them.  So just forget about them and move on.

I'm sure the coming demographic shift won't effect anything.  
.


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




We judged him based on his disloyal RINO like actions. As we have with say, John Fricking McCain.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 17, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Democrats help people who need help......Republicans are indifferent and scapegoat poor people

Minority voters notice


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



When David Duke ran for President he got .04% of the popular vote.


He is relevant only as an example of how weak white racism is, and how corrupt the media is, every time they pretend otherwise.


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Republicans are slightly less generous with social programs.


They are not indifferent, nor do they scapegoat poor people.


Stop your lying. You are tearing this nation apart.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Not to Black Americans.  That's just a fact.  What you do with that fact is up to you.
.


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




Well, we've utterly disavowed him and worked against him time and time again, both as a party and as individuals from GHWBush to Trump.


Beyond that, I guess we could kill him. 


If Trump murdered Duke with his bare hands, would that be enough for blacks, or would we hear that he waited to long to kill him?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



The media has nothing to do with this. We read the shit in places like this and we se what republicans think of us.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Trump could have disavowed Duke in front of the entire country and chose to pretend he didn't know Duke existed.  

Why did he do that? Because he doesn't want to lose that vote.  Whether it's ten votes or a million, he didn't want to lose it.

That's what American Blacks saw.  If you don't see it, then just keep doing what you're doing.
.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Just stop it

Yes, Republicans scapegoat poor people
With working Americans struggling to maintain a standard of living, Republicans point to the poor.......THEY have too much, that is why you have too little

Meanwhile, they give a $1.5 trillion tax cut to the wealthy


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


The opinions you read on this board are the GOP base posting in anonymity


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Mac let's get something straight. I've been posting in forums since the mid 1990s. Republicans have been making the same racist comments the entire time. It's not about being sensitive to anything we have been told, its about the reality of what we have actually seen.  We know that if there is anyone going to put a boot on our neck, it will be republicans.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

ATL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



It's time to shut people up.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



David Duke only represents the overt white racist. He doesn't represent the silent covert racists that are far more in number in the white community.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Well, I think it's both.  What you're told and what you experience inform and confirm the other.  What Republicans have been telling minorities, and what they have been demonstrating to minorities, are in such contrast that what minorities hear from Democrats rings true.

In my own mixed-race family, most don't even want to hear it from Republicans because it doesn't fit with what they experience.

Ultimately, the two work hand in hand.
.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Republicans are tearing this nation apart. They do everything RW said.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



That blacks are being told shit is for the birds. We hear what republicans say, see what they propose and see they don't have our best interests in mind.  I'm black, I think I can say that without having to debate this with white people.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The Republicans tell me over and over that minorities *shouldn't* feel the way they do.

Okay.  That appears to be the extent of their outreach efforts in that direction.

That's up to them.
.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You guys have not worked against Duke. Besides we read shit in places like this from racists like you. Duke is not Jeff Session, Steve King, Luis Gohlmert,  Steve Scalise or Kris Kobach who are just as racist but can make policy.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Until they rid themselves of the racists at the grassroots level who they work to develop into candidates and party workers, the party will not make the changes necessary to do honest outreach to minorities.


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




He has disavowed Duke repeatedly.  The lefty media focuses on the one time he blew off the question. 

EVERYTIME that Trump and Duke is mentioned in the same sentence, it is propaganda that reinforces the idea that there is some connection or similarity.


There is no vote to lose with DUke. When he ran, he got .04% of the national vote.


It is insane that you think that Trump is concerned about some mythical white racist vote.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I'm merely pointing out what minorities are seeing, based on their life experiences, based on what they know.

I'm often told the GOP doesn't have to do anything different.  Great.  Then this whole issue is moot.
.


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Support your vile lies, or admit that you are a vile liar who is purposefully working to tear this nation apart, for the sole joy of hurting people.


Your lies are setting good people against each other. You should be ashamed.


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...





They are silent, and covert, but you know they are there. Because of your special powers. And the voices in your head, that tell their secrets. 


Duke got .04% of the vote. The rest of the voters were happy to vote for candidates that did not support white racism.


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




You said that Trump needed to denounce Duke publicly, "in front of the whole nation".


I pointed out that he has, repeatedly.


You ignored that. 


*THERE IS NOTHING WE CAN DO. 


I HAVE ASKED YOU REPEATEDLY WHAT YOU THINK WE CAN DO. EVERYTHING YOU HAVE SUGGESTED IS SHIT WE HAVE ALREADY TRIED.*


I pointed out that every time hat Trump and Duke is mentioned in the same sentence, it is propaganda that reinforces the idea that there is some connection or similarity.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I've told you repeatedly what it would take, and you don't want to do it.  

Again:  You have to marginalize the people who are making it easy for minorities to stay right where they are.  And that includes the people who refuse to admit that racism still exists, who refuse to go after the nationalists and supremacists, who refuse to admit that the party has made mistakes.  But that would include people who are too important to lose.  Okay.

Maybe you're right.  Maybe you don't need the minority vote.  I don't know.
.


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...





Don't put words in my mouth. I've never said we don't need the minority vote.


I've said there is nothing we can do.


What you are pushing, is just continuing, even EXPANDING, the bullshit witch hunt that is causing this.


We've lost good people, already, for NOTHING. 


And it got us NOTHING in return.


And you want to dial that up MORE?


Have you ever seen the article that looked at the combined support, based on polls for the hypothetical Powell presidential run and Obama? And what percentage of white americans did not fall into one of those groups.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Okay, there's nothing you can do.

But that's based on what you're *willing* to do, as is anything else.
.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.




How about $$$$


I will never get why liberals vote against their wallets..



From the liberal Chicago Tribune


Illinois exodus: When living here no longer makes financial sense


*Illinois exodus: When living here no longer makes financial sense*
Editorial Board


If the state of Illinois kept score on millennials it poached from surrounding states, it could have counted Sara Niedzwiecki — temporarily. A Wisconsin native, she moved near Chicago shortly after college, envisioning city life as it’s portrayed in the movies: hip, adventurous, welcoming. Not for her, it turned out.

As part of a series on the accelerating exodus from Illinois, we’re tracking down expatriates (and potential expats) and telling their stories. From millennials to retirees, their narratives follow the same thread: Illinois is losing its promise as a land of opportunity. Government debt and dysfunction contribute to a weak housing market and a stagnant jobs climate. State and local governments face enormous pension and other obligations. Taxes have risen sharply; many Illinois politicians say they must rise more.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

bear513 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.
> ...



There are other things besides money. However, republicans have not been good for our wallets.


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




I'm willing to do anything that will work. 

But EVERYTHING you are suggesting will actually make it worse.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Okay, there ya go.

We'll see how it works out.
.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Republicans have torn the nation apart
They have sold out to the wealthy and passed legislation diminishing worker rights, minimalizing unions, and holding down wages and benefits


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





The biggest things holding down wages, and benefits, has been globalization and immigration, both of which have had strong bi-partisan support for decades.


AND have now finally been challenged by the election of a candidate that ran against both of them.


A REPUBLICAN candidate.


----------



## hadit (Apr 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



How is that doing favors for black people, which is the beginning argument?


----------



## hadit (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It's that kind of false belief that is balkanizing the country.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



If they're silent, how do you know they are?


----------



## ATL (Apr 17, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



That's easy, note the ones that are silent when someone here posts something racist towards blacks, be it they are referred to as "turd colored" or "needing bananas", then note the same ones that are outspoken when someone like IM2 speaks about racism.  The excuse "I didn't see it, or read it" is a tired/worn out bullshit excuse.  Like here....



The Sage of Main Street said:


> *A Jungle Bunny Is Not the Easter Bunny*
> 
> By "racism," you mean Realism or Adultism, as opposed to your warm and fuzzy Kumbaya cartoon fantasies.  By using vulgar terms, we get even for your insulting pejorative use of "racism."



How many here responded that jungle bunny is a racist term?  Now imagine the pages of responses had someone used a derogatory term towards whites.

qui tacet consentire videtur


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Yeah, if you join the Republican party you can no longer use the 'race-card'.......


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




He just knows.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 17, 2018)

ATL said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It goes both ways. I've never seen any blacks speak up when a black person here posts something blatantly racist. And I've seen a lot. One poster in particular comes to mind but I won't name this person.

Anyway, I've seen a lot of the white racist insults and rhetoric here but I don't bother to address that because one who is so openly and unabashedly racist will not be swayed by anything I have to say. For the most part I don't engage with the openly black racists for the same reason.

Having said that, most of the people I know are conservatives and Republicans and are nothing like this. And the reason a lot of conservatives are silent most of the time is because they are simply not vocal by nature and for them, race is not an issue. By that I don't mean that they don't recognize that there is a racial divide in this country, they do. They just feel that addressing, say, inner city poverty and crime, will be better vanquished with long term economic solutions as opposed to more social initiatives and programs.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.



I have encountered  republican blacks.     I am a registered democrat. 
Seems some blacks do consider the  standard and traditional
republican policies   ADVANTAGEOUS to them as individuals


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The white racist vote is  real. You vote don't ya?

*Racial Resentment and the Rise of Donald Trump*

What explains the rise of Donald Trump? 

*There are many potential answers, but over the course of the campaign two competing theories have emerged. The first holds that Trump’s message appeals to working-class white voters who’ve seen their incomes remain stagnant, manufacturing jobs vanish, and inequality skyrocket in recent decades. The root cause of Trumpism, in this view, is economic insecurity. The other, blunter theory is that Trump’s fans flock to him for the same reason elites view him as an existential threat to American democracy: his open appeals to racist, white nationalist sentiment.*

*Both of these theories have some truth to them. But polling data suggests that racial attitudes, including racial resentment and explicit racial stereotypes, are the more important factor. What’s more, the evidence presented below shows that racial attitudes uniquely predict support for Trump, compared to the other Republican candidates.*

*The **American National Election Studies 2016 Pilot Study**, a presidential primary extension of a long-running election survey, asked 1,200 eligible voters about the election, and their views on race, from January 22 – 28, 2016. The poll had a number of questions designed to measure racial animus. First, it asked respondents how important their race is to their identity. Second, it asked respondents whether they think the words “lazy” and “violent” describe black people, Muslims and Hispanics, “extremely well,” “very well,” “moderately well,” “slightly well,” and “not well at all.”*

More.

*From Reagan’s talk of “welfare queens” to Rick Santorum **saying** “I don’t want to make Black people’s lives better by giving them somebody else’s money” many GOP leaders have used racially charged rhetoric to **undermine support for the social safety net**. The result has been to empower a demagogue like Trump. A recent New York Times investigation **showed that one of the most powerful predictors** that a county would vote Trump was share of the citizens living in mobile homes. In the New York Times investigation, the strongest predictor of support for Trump was not jobs, but rather the share of population who were non-Hispanic whites without college degrees. The GOP certainly has not done itself any favors by pushing for **highly unpopular policies** that have benefitted their donor class while showing little benefit to the wider population. While we accept that all of these factors help explain Trump support, we find that racism is the main driver of support for Trump. The model presented here accounts for all of these attitudes and still finds an incredibly strong relationship between racism and support for Trump. The centrality of racism to the Trump phenomenon should not be obscured.
*
Racial Resentment and the Rise of Donald Trump

So since white racism  is mythical:

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



It does not go both ways. You've see nothing blatantly racist from backs here. Talking about how whites are still racist is not blatant racism..Actually inner city poverty and crime must be addressed by both economic solutions and long term economic development. But the problem with white conservatives is they, like you, talk only about "inner city" problems, when whites have greater crime, and entire counties in poverty.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.
> ...



.Being black, I know a number of black republicans. .The problem is thy are still pledging allegiance to Lincoln. Todays republican party doesn't represent that anymore.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



He is supporting them. You can't tear something apart that's never been together.


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Since that was nothing but an insult, I will respond in kind.

FUck you.



> ..
> *There are many potential answers, but over the course of the campaign two competing theories have emerged. The first holds that Trump’s message appeals to working-class white voters who’ve seen their incomes remain stagnant, manufacturing jobs vanish, and inequality skyrocket in recent decades. The root cause of Trumpism, in this view, is economic insecurity. *


*
*

That's the one I believe. It certainly tracks with generations of stagnate wages, and effects, since as the recent drop in white life spans.
*
*

*
*



> *The **American National Election Studies 2016 Pilot Study**, a presidential primary extension of a long-running election survey, asked 1,200 eligible voters about the election, and their views on race, from January 22 – 28, 2016. The poll had a number of questions designed to measure racial animus. First, it asked respondents how important their race is to their identity. Second, it asked respondents whether they think the words “lazy” and “violent” describe black people, Muslims and Hispanics, “extremely well,” “very well,” “moderately well,” “slightly well,” and “not well at all.”*




There is no point to this portion of the piece. It discusses asking questions, and that's it. No discussion of results or reasonable conclusions.




> From Reagan’s talk of “welfare queens” to Rick Santorum saying “I don’t want to make Black people’s lives better by giving them somebody else’s money” many GOP leaders have used racially charged rhetoric to undermine support for the social safety net.



Spin and using that spin to reach unsupported conclusion.




> .... A recent _New York Times_ investigation showed that one of the most powerful predictors that a county would vote Trump was share of the citizens living in mobile homes.



Sounds like a manifestation of economic insecurity.





> In the _New York Times _investigation, the strongest predictor of support for Trump was not jobs, but rather the share of population who were non-Hispanic whites without college degrees.


*
*

Which makes sense as his policies were based around serving their interests. That is the group that is most harmed by trade deficits and competition with Third world immigration labor. 






> The GOP certainly has not done itself any favors by pushing for highly unpopular policies that have benefitted their donor class while showing little benefit to the wider population.



The prime issues in the campaign were issues that the GOP and the Dems have both been in agreement on , until the rise of Trump, ie trade and immigration.  


[/QUOTE]While we accept that all of these factors help explain Trump support, we find that racism is the main driver of support for Trump. [/QUOTE]

Empty assertion. 



> The model presented here accounts for all of these attitudes and still finds an incredibly strong relationship between racism and support for Trump. The centrality of racism to the Trump phenomenon should not be obscured.




Unsupported assertion.

.[/QUOTE]



Well, that was a big heaping pile of nothing burger.


My point stands.





He has disavowed Duke repeatedly.  The lefty media focuses on the one time he blew off the question.

EVERYTIME that Trump and Duke is mentioned in the same sentence, it is propaganda that reinforces the idea that there is some connection or similarity.


There is no vote to lose with DUke. When he ran, he got .04% of the national vote.


It is insane that you think that Trump is concerned about some mythical white racist vote.


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




He did respond with answers and I addressed them seriously and honestly.


This nation was more united in the past. LIberals like you and RW have torn it apart and are constantly working to tear it about even further.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Examples please?


I am sure black smokers don't appreciate cigarettes at $10 bucks plus a pack for example in Chicago


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


While we accept that all of these factors help explain Trump support, we find that racism is the main driver of support for Trump. [/QUOTE]

Empty assertion.



> The model presented here accounts for all of these attitudes and still finds an incredibly strong relationship between racism and support for Trump. The centrality of racism to the Trump phenomenon should not be obscured.




Unsupported assertion.

.[/QUOTE]



Well, that was a big heaping pile of nothing burger.


My point stands.





He has disavowed Duke repeatedly.  The lefty media focuses on the one time he blew off the question.

EVERYTIME that Trump and Duke is mentioned in the same sentence, it is propaganda that reinforces the idea that there is some connection or similarity.


There is no vote to lose with DUke. When he ran, he got .04% of the national vote.


It is insane that you think that Trump is concerned about some mythical white racist vote.[/QUOTE]

What's insane is you trying to lie about it. You make no point.

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Empty assertion.



> The model presented here accounts for all of these attitudes and still finds an incredibly strong relationship between racism and support for Trump. The centrality of racism to the Trump phenomenon should not be obscured.




Unsupported assertion.

.[/QUOTE]



Well, that was a big heaping pile of nothing burger.


My point stands.





He has disavowed Duke repeatedly.  The lefty media focuses on the one time he blew off the question.

EVERYTIME that Trump and Duke is mentioned in the same sentence, it is propaganda that reinforces the idea that there is some connection or similarity.


There is no vote to lose with DUke. When he ran, he got .04% of the national vote.


It is insane that you think that Trump is concerned about some mythical white racist vote.[/QUOTE]

What's insane is you trying to lie about it. You make no point.
...l.[/QUOTE]


I went though your post, planning to address each point individually.


I found, to my surprise, that there was almost nothing in there that was not unsupported assertion and/or opinion.


YOU MADE NO POINT.


My point stands, unaddressed, let alone challenge. 




He has disavowed Duke repeatedly.  The lefty media focuses on the one time he blew off the question.

EVERYTIME that Trump and Duke is mentioned in the same sentence, it is propaganda that reinforces the idea that there is some connection or similarity.


There is no vote to lose with DUke. When he ran, he got .04% of the national vote.


It is insane that you think that Trump is concerned about some mythical white racist vote.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



We used to be more united

There was a time when you had liberal republicans and conservative democrats
There was a time when legislation passed from the middle
There was a time when Washington lived on compromise

Those days are gone. A win/win solution is rejected because it lets the other guy win too.  Anyone found working across the aisle viciously attacked by the right or left media


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



We had laws that created Aparthied. We were not more united. .

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Well, that was a big heaping pile of nothing burger.


My point stands.





He has disavowed Duke repeatedly.  The lefty media focuses on the one time he blew off the question.

EVERYTIME that Trump and Duke is mentioned in the same sentence, it is propaganda that reinforces the idea that there is some connection or similarity.


There is no vote to lose with DUke. When he ran, he got .04% of the national vote.


It is insane that you think that Trump is concerned about some mythical white racist vote.[/QUOTE]

What's insane is you trying to lie about it. You make no point.
...l.[/QUOTE]


I went though your post, planning to address each point individually.


I found, to my surprise, that there was almost nothing in there that was not unsupported assertion and/or opinion.


YOU MADE NO POINT.


My point stands, unaddressed, let alone challenge.




He has disavowed Duke repeatedly.  The lefty media focuses on the one time he blew off the question.

EVERYTIME that Trump and Duke is mentioned in the same sentence, it is propaganda that reinforces the idea that there is some connection or similarity.


There is no vote to lose with DUke. When he ran, he got .04% of the national vote.


It is insane that you think that Trump is concerned about some mythical white racist vote.[/QUOTE]

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

bear513 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



The great recession.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



We were never united.


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




The liberal republicans kept trying to compromise with dems, and ended up doing nothing but spiking chances to move the republicans agenda forward.


Yet when McCain ran for the Presidency, he won the republican nomination. 


And the liberal media turned on him like a pack of wild dogs.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 17, 2018)

Republicans have given up the black vote forever

They have also given up the Hispanic vote, gay vote, immigrant vote, non-Christian vote

They are also giving up ground on the women’s vote, educated people and young people


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It was Republicans who turned on one of their most prominent representatives. But they prefer those who were not captured


----------



## ATL (Apr 17, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



What you say, and what is shown on forums like these are not even close to reality.  Conservatives are most certainly outspoken, especially when it comes to defending the notion that Santa Claus or Jesus is white, or caring about the plight of white South Africans, but not giving a fuck when apartheid was the law of the land for generations.  Empty words are just that, empty.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It is the conservative media that turned on him

We still consider him to be an American hero


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



I never suggested otherwise.



> Actually inner city poverty and crime must be addressed by both economic solutions and long term economic development. But the problem with white conservatives is they, like you, talk only about "inner city" problems, when whites have greater crime, and entire counties in poverty.



Take it easy there Lumpy, this is not a contest to see who has more crime. I merely brought up inner city problems as an example. Also, you don't know me well enough to say that I only talk about inner city problems.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 17, 2018)

ATL said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



I never suggested how prevalent blatant black racism is here or anywhere. All I said was that I've seen it here.



> Conservatives are most certainly outspoken, especially when it comes to defending the notion that Santa Claus or Jesus is white, or caring about the plight of white South Africans, but not giving a fuck when apartheid was the law of the land for generations.  Empty words are just that, empty.



How many liberals declared "I'm a liberal and I'm against apartheid!"? There were a lot of folks against apartheid but I don't remember any of these people saying what political party they were with.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Apr 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.


*The real fact is we don't tell anyone but most Blacks are smart and vote Independently for the person, or if we have met the person and check him out as OK.  Most of us are not card carrying Democrats. *


----------



## IM2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.
> ...



That is true at the local and state level in particular.


----------



## Correll (Apr 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Even so, more united than today.


----------



## Correll (Apr 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What's insane is you trying to lie about it. You make no point.
...l.[/QUOTE]


I went though your post, planning to address each point individually.


I found, to my surprise, that there was almost nothing in there that was not unsupported assertion and/or opinion.


YOU MADE NO POINT.


My point stands, unaddressed, let alone challenge.




He has disavowed Duke repeatedly.  The lefty media focuses on the one time he blew off the question.

EVERYTIME that Trump and Duke is mentioned in the same sentence, it is propaganda that reinforces the idea that there is some connection or similarity.


There is no vote to lose with DUke. When he ran, he got .04% of the national vote.


It is insane that you think that Trump is concerned about some mythical white racist vote.[/QUOTE]

Prove when racism ended ....[/QUOTE]


I've proved that institutional racism today, backed by the power of law, is pro-black and anti-white.


Your denials of the hard evidence I presented, is just you being a dishonest lib.


But I repeat myself.


----------



## Correll (Apr 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans have given up the black vote forever
> 
> They have also given up the Hispanic vote, gay vote, immigrant vote, non-Christian vote
> 
> They are also giving up ground on the women’s vote, educated people and young people




Why do you say stuff that you know is a lie?


----------



## Correll (Apr 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Not during his presidential campaign. For that period of time, McCain, who you just called an American hero, was attacked as strongly as any republican, before him.


They gave him good press when he was an asset to the liberal agenda, because he would help sabotage conservatives, when we have control.



But when he became a threat himself, then turned on him in a heartbeat.


That is why we cannot have any unity. Because the Left is fighting without any honor, or respect for anything at all.


When you define anyone who does not agree with you as evil, as you libs are always doing now, you remove the chance for moderation or compromise.



You know, McCain is a great example for this discussion.


----------



## Correll (Apr 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I've never denied the split in the GOP between conservatives and the moderates.


But my point about the behavior of the media during McCain's presidential campaign is also true.


And reveals how partisan and bitter the liberal  media is. 


McCain is what you claim to want from Republicans. He is always willing to compromise. Hell, I bet he voted for HIllary.


Yet, when he became a threat, the liberal media turned on him like a pack of wild dogs.



Behavior like that is why we are so divided.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



You've seen nothing blatantly racist from blacks. What you saw was responses to being called monkeys, chimps, apes, niggas, coons, how all blacks are dumb, how we are violent and almost every other racist comment that can be made.  Just the other day I was told to eat a banana, that is not the first time that person made such a comment. You mentioned inner city problems without mentioning rural and suburban problems. You could have used them as examples just as much. You are trying to compare whitey with coon or nigga?


----------



## Correll (Apr 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Hey, RW, you seeing this over in the other thread?

IM2, is claiming that the liberal whites of fucking HOLLYWOOD, have the same views as the whites of 1818.


Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites? Most Americans Say Yes


This is the future you want, RW.


You lib whites will be the best little libs you can be, and you will be judged by the minority majority based not on your good lib beliefs or actions, but on the color of your skin.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have given up the black vote forever
> ...



Which part is not true?


----------



## Correll (Apr 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




All of it. 


As you know.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



True. What is astounding is that so many of them actually believe that it still does.

And why would Blacks become republicans? 
Just look at how one their own "prominent blacks has been treated by them for having the backbone to speak up.


'The Evidence is Incontrovertible.' The RNC’s First Black Chairman Says Trump Is Racist


----------



## Correll (Apr 18, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




Steele an establishment republican who is dead wrong. 


His faction in the GOP lost in the primary for a reason.


Playing the vile games of the Left is part of it.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Please save such nonsense for someone who is dense enough to actually  believe it..

He had the courage to not defend an indefensible comment by #45.

Was not even recognized at a recent awards ceremony, endured a public comment by another crazy wingnut who actually stated that:

 "He was only appointed to lead the GOP , because he was black"

And he still remains in the party? Really?

That is blind loyalty in the face of abject stupidity.

"Party of Lincoln"? What a fucking  joke.
It's not 1860 anymore, but some of those nuts sure believe that it is.


----------



## Correll (Apr 18, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




I don't who said that, but I certainly hope it is not true. 


Though, liberals, constant say shit like we republicans need to reach out or try to get more diversity, so, if that was true, why would you be offended? 


Why would Steele NOT being the republican party? Because some random guy said that he didnt' deserve his job?


LOL!


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.



The question should be why would anyone - Black, White and all shades in between who has any ambition for themselves as well as their offspring want to even associate themselves with the American Communist Party aka Democrats.  As for Blacks ... They have been voting Democratic since the 60s - the Democrats promise to lift them away from poverty - problem is they're still poor !!! They're still Slaves and always will be so long as they support this disgusting EVIL Democratis Party machine. 

Even the infamous Malcolm X saw that the Democratic Party used African Americans to suit their own agenda and failed to address the community's living standards or job situations but Blacks still voted Democratic.

The Democratic party has come to the realization that you can actually enslave an entire race of people and not call it slavery? 'Liberal' Democrats and their useful idiot lapdogs have reintroduced slavery to the African American Community through so called social welfare programs.





Democratic Parties Racist History


----------



## IM2 (Apr 18, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.
> ...



More of the same old dumb ass white racist republican propaganda.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 18, 2018)

It's time these white racist republicans shut  up.

During reconstruction initially it looked like blacks and whites would be able to get beyond slavery as a nation and perhaps unite. But again, not so fast. There was a republican backlash to black progress called the lily-white movement. It’s funny how that part of the republican party history is never mentioned. 

_“The lily-white movement was an all-white faction of the __Republican Party__ in the Southern United States in the late 19th and early 20th centuries. It battled and usually defeated the biracial element called the __Black-and-tan faction__._

_During __Reconstruction__, following the __U.S. Civil War__, black leaders in Texas and around the country gained increasing influence in the Republican Party by organizing blacks as an important voting bloc. Conservative whites attempted to eliminate this influence and recover white voters who had defected to the __Democratic Party__. The effort was largely successful in eliminating African-American influence in the Republican Party leading to black voters predominantly migrating to the Democratic Party for much of the 20th century._

_The term lily-white movement was coined by __Texas Republican__ leader __Norris Wright Cuney__, who used the term in an 1888 Republican convention to describe efforts by white conservatives to oust blacks from positions of Texas party leadership and incite riots to divide the party.__[1]__ The term came to be used nationally to describe this ongoing movement as it further developed in the early 20th century,__[2]__ including through the administration of __Herbert Hoover__. Localized movements began immediately after the war but by the beginning of the 20th century the effort had become national.”_

_ “This movement is largely credited with driving blacks out of the Republican party during the early 20th century, setting the stage for their eventual support of the Democrats.”_

*Michael K. Fauntroy - **Republicans and the Black vote*​


----------



## Correll (Apr 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Says the moron that can't refute a single point.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Really?

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## Correll (Apr 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> It's time these white racist republicans shut  up.
> 
> During reconstruction initially it looked like blacks and whites would be able to get beyond slavery as a nation and perhaps unite. But again, not so fast. There was a republican backlash to black progress called the lily-white movement. It’s funny how that part of the republican party history is never mentioned.
> 
> ...






Really? You think it odd that an internal political fight from well over ONE HUNDRED YEARS ago is rarely discussed?

LOL!!!


----------



## Correll (Apr 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I've repeatedly shown that racism today is primarily about discriminating in favor of blacks, mandated by federal law.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Fail

As usual, you got nothing


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What a pathetic opinion

Now tell us about the plight of whites


----------



## Correll (Apr 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What was "wedge issues" about?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 18, 2018)

Blacks will look at candidates and decide who best represents their views and interests

90 percent will not vote Republican


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You still haven’t explained your ridiculous statement


----------



## Correll (Apr 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Blacks will look at candidates and decide who best represents their views and interests
> 
> 90 percent will not vote Republican




The gap between black political stances, and voting patterns says that is not true.


What were "wedge issues"?


----------



## Correll (Apr 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I'm asking a leading question to shed light on the issue. You know you can trust me. I am not some asshole playing gotcha games.


What were "wedge issues" about?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yes, I have. I know blatant racism when I see it and I've seen it here from blacks as well as from whites.

This may be an uncomfortable truth for you but there are racist blacks out there, even if there are none here on the forum.



> What you saw was responses to being called monkeys, chimps, apes, niggas, coons, how all blacks are dumb, how we are violent and almost every other racist comment that can be made.  Just the other day I was told to eat a banana, that is not the first time that person made such a comment.



Racism is not the cure for racism. I'm not defending or excusing those clowns who use terms like "coon" or "ape", I'm just saying that throwing back terms like "cracker" is not a solution to racism and doesn't help matters. 



> You mentioned inner city problems without mentioning rural and suburban problems such as inner city poverty.



Correct. The example was in the context of how conservatives view blacks and black problems such as drug use, gangs and fatherless homes. Remember? The question in the OP was not why whites should be Republican. Any idiot knows there are drug problems in rural and suburban areas such as the current heroin epidemic and high meth use. But that has nothing to do with the relationship between blacks and Republicans which is what this thread is about. 



> You are trying to compare whitey with coon or nigga?



Are you saying that "whitey" and "cracker" are terms of endearment? Would you be any less offended if one of these clowns called you "blackie"? A racist term is a racist term and comes from a racist mentality so it would be pointless to compare them.

As I said before, this is not a contest to see who has more racists, blacks or whites. All I did was try to clarify how conservatives approach the issue of race.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks will look at candidates and decide who best represents their views and interests
> ...



Not at all political stances are created equal

Republicans need outreach to minority voters
They intentionally slap it away


----------



## IM2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > It's time these white racist republicans shut  up.
> ...



Funny you Republicans say this all while talking about the democratic party of the 1860's.

LOL!


----------



## IM2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



It might be an uncomfortable truth for you, but what you call racism in blacks is not racism.

Blacks did not establish that we are the superior race. Nor did we establish our racial superiority by creating and maintaining a system of institutions that enforce our claim of racial superiority. Your argument about black racism fails to recognize this when you start talking about how racism is not the cure for racism. A black person calling someone whitey is not the same as making laws or policies that inhibit opportunity for blacks or people of color. It is not the same thing, you cannot make it the same thing no matter how long you try arguing about it.

I am the OP and the question was explain why blacks should be republican. Not the usual dumb ass white opinion about so called black communities and so called black problems. Millions of blacks live outside of inner cities. There are actually black communities that are not inner cities. So the conservative view shows that white conservatives have no clue about blacks and have a fixed opinion based on racist stereotypes.


----------



## ATL (Apr 18, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



All you have shown is that conservatives worry about imaginary black racists, while ignoring white racists sharing their company and thanking their posts.  Which is exactly why blacks avoid the GOP.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Much more than "just a random guy"

CPAC Official Says Michael Steele Was Chosen to Lead G.O.P. Because He’s ‘a Black Guy’


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Oh yes it is. You can't be so blind as to not see that.

I don't know what it is you think I'm saying here but the simple fact is some blacks are racist.



> Blacks did not establish that we are the superior race. Nor did we establish our racial superiority by creating and maintaining a system of institutions that enforce our claim of racial superiority.



If it takes establishing superiority and inhibiting opportunity to be considered racist then why am I being told that merely being white makes me racist?



> Your argument about black racism fails to recognize this when you start talking about how racism is not the cure for racism. A black person calling someone whitey is not the same as making laws or policies that inhibit opportunity for blacks or people of color. It is not the same thing, you cannot make it the same thing no matter how long you try arguing about it.



Whether it's the same or not it's still racist. You didn't answer my question: Would it be any less offensive or racist to call you "blackie" as opposed to "ape"? Would you or would you not consider me racist if I called you that?

You can quantify racism all you want but saying things like "white people deserve to die" and that they are "white devils" is still racist and there's no getting around that. These are quotes by Louis Farrakhan by the way and they are decidedly racist in nature. 



> I am the OP and the question was explain why blacks should be republican.



In my personal opinion, you were never interested in hearing opinions as to why blacks should be Republican. It's obvious you don't want to be a Republican and you don't identify with conservative views so all I can say to that is, don't become one. There's not much else to say beyond that. It's not a question as to what party you should or should not belong to, it's a question of what you wish to accomplish and by what means.



> Not the usual dumb ass white opinion about so called black communities and so called black problems. Millions of backs live outside of inner cities. There are actually black communities that are not inner cities. So the conservative view shows that white conservatives have no clue about blacks and have a fixed opinion based on racist stereotypes.



I never suggested or implied there were no blacks outside the inner cities. But black on black crime and gang activity are a problem in some of these inner city neighborhoods, is it not?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 18, 2018)

ATL said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I had a black guy spit on me once. If I spit on you, would you say that was imaginary?

As I told IM2, if you don't want to be a Republican then don't. It's pointless to tell us you don't want to be one and you're not hurting my feelings by telling me.


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Almost all the virulent racists on this forum are conservatives. There are a couple on the left, including that black poster you’re talking about.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



Why do you guys keep trying to make this a contest? All I said is that I've seen a few racist blacks here.


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


 Evause there are folks who try to equate racism on the left with racism on the right, though it is far more prevalent on the right.


----------



## ATL (Apr 18, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Yea, because you are full of shit.  Either you willfully ignore the racism from conservatives here, or your computer automatically blocks racist posts from cons, which is it?

Did you see this thread...Black "man" demands FREE COFFEE from Starbucks for reparations or is that one you “conveniently” overlooked?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Racism is racism no matter what color you are or how it is manifested or even how prevalent it is in one side or the other.

I didn't start this nonsense about how racist one side is over the other. All I did in my initial post was try to clarify how the typical conservative approaches the issue of race and how to deal with problems. And all I've said since then is that there are black racists. The reactions to my responses have been quite telling.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 18, 2018)

ATL said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



Do you remember when I told you this in post #28?:

"_Anyway, I've seen a lot of the white racist insults and rhetoric here but I don't bother to address that because one who is so openly and unabashedly racist will not be swayed by anything I have to say. For the most part I don't engage with the openly black racists for the same reason_."

You started this, not me. All I did in my initial post was try to explain conservative views to you and the OP.

And are you going to answer the question?: If I spit on you would you say my racism is imaginary?


----------



## ATL (Apr 18, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



It doesn’t matter what you said previously, the simple fact that you say you choose to address racism on one side, while admitting that you ignore the other side, just shows you are ok with it.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 18, 2018)

ATL said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



Whatever problem you may have with other conservatives ignoring racist remarks is not my problem. In my very first response to you I told you in plain English that I ignore both black and white racists here. But you couldn't let it go and you've blown the whole thing out of proportion. 

As I said, you started this. You are the one who brought up conservatives ignoring racist remarks and all I did was say that I've seen the same thing with blacks. After that you were off to the races (no pun intended) trying to disabuse me of the silly notion that there are racist blacks. 

Another try with the question: If I spit on you would you say my racism is imaginary


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Tucker Carson did an eye opening piece related to what you are referring to this evening. It highlights college entrance exams and how American Universities are accepting inordinate numbers of FOREIGN BORN black people, those from wealthy Nigerian, Ethiopian, Sudanese and so forth families in order to fall within parameters of having acceptable levels of Black students - *who suffers !   *And who gets the short end of the stick --- *The African American - Screwed Again !*


----------



## IM2 (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Tucker Carlson? The king of disingenuous and fake news. LOL!


----------



## IM2 (Apr 19, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Drop the claim of racism is racism. Because all “racism” is not racism. Understand that victims of racism will struggle with this abuse for the rest of their lives just as much as victims of other forms of abuse do. Then understand that because you don’t see racism as it was practiced in the past means it’s not being practiced now.

Let me explain how I can say not all that is called racism is racism. I can more easily speak from the black experience so do not interpret this to mean I don’t care about others who have endured the same thing. It’s all wrong. Yet I believe that we need to differentiate between racism and prejudice. Black racism doesn't exist. Black prejudice yes. Understand the difference. Prejudice is wrong but then again a lot of black prejudice is based upon what whites have done to us, meaning our prejudice is based on a mistrust of white people. For anyone white to pretend that it is not justified is plain ignorance.

Racism is more than making comments. It is more than an assumption of people based on skin color. Racism includes the ability to make your prejudice enforceable. Whites need to understand they have a history full of racial slurs turning into laws. Whites have a minimum 241 continuous years of comments that have been derogatory towards blacks. A minimum of 188 of those years these beliefs were overtly turned into law and enforced. Now it's done covertly. Let's not have amnesia as white people and not understand that you have this history. Whites must recognize this because it's one way to fix the damages caused by such racism and to bring the people of this nation closer together.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



G'luck w'dat witchur dumbass.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 19, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



You did say that you don't address the blatant racists because in your opinion (paraphrased) they can't be changed so you don't try.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



Boy, you is stupid as the day is long. Prove me wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 19, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



You posted but you said nothing. When all you have left is trolling you've been shut up.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 19, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Like I said, when all you have left is trolling, you're ass has been whipped.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I laugh at you while you wait endlessly for your reparations check. 

It gives me a warm fuzzy!


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





SOunds like CPAC isn't standing by his words. And he apologized.


And besides, IF it was true, this is the type of thing that liberals are CONSTANTLY telling republicans we have to do to reach out to minorities.


Something I always have disagreed with.


But it is telling that this guy claims to have done what so many liberals keep telling us we have to do, and then he is attacked by liberals for it.


Steele, like all Establishment republicans, need to stop letting vile, filthy, lying liberals, set the parameters of the debate.


EVERY TIME they mention race in any context with the republican party, it is a propaganda ploy to keep the myth of republicans being evul and racist alive.


EVERY TIME they do that, we just need to attack them for being racial demagogues. 

EVERY TIME.



Because otherwise, they win.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Well, the problem for the liberal universities is that broken black families and broken black schools are not preparing blacks students for higher education.


IN order to get the "diversity" they want, ...


NO.


In order to LOOK like they are getting the "diversity" they want, they have to use foreign born black students to pump up their "black" numbers.


On the other hand, accepting students into a school they are not prepared to handle, is not doing them any favors.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 19, 2018)

Correll said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



LOL!


----------



## IM2 (Apr 19, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



LOL! This is some stump stupid bullshit.

All you have to do is spend time in a place like this and it shows you exactly what republicans are. Here is an idiot who told me that blacks should be grateful to whites freeing blacks from slavery talking about racial demagoguery.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Comments about blacks on USMB are representative of the true feelings of conservatives. In public conservatives hide their racism with code words. But on an anonymous message board, we see how they really feel


----------



## IM2 (Apr 19, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



LOL! You don't get it. Whites are going to pay. And when you do, you will have wished you paid reparations.

Stay warm and fuzzy while you can.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 19, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Thats some utter bullshit. The only reason that he "regrets" his words is that just like most closet bigots, he has no self control, And when his "freudian slip" betrayed him and he was put on blast by the media, he tried to clean up his statement with an insincere apology. Typical.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Apr 19, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



That's a false narrative.  Why do Republicans act as if black Democrats aren't significant members of the Democratic Party?  They don't stand apart.  Black and white Democrats work together to elect black and white Democrats.  There are 49 members of the Congressional Black Caucus, including one Republican.  If you want to pretend that was the case a half-century ago, knock yourself out.  And then follow our handy Concussion Protocol.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 19, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Republicans have elected only eight black members to congress in the last hundred years


----------



## IM2 (Apr 19, 2018)

*The Lengths Europeans Went to Deny Africas History in Civilizations*


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 19, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You should note, with interest I might add, that I said "the bulk of the [black] community is pretty much right where it was a half-century ago."  I was not referring to the current  puppeted Congressional black leadership.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Apr 19, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Yes, you did, and the bulk of white Americans are pretty much where they were a half-century ago.  Economic mobility has shrunk by the day, since the advent of Trickle Down Bullshit.   That ignores the enormous strides made by individuals who have taken advantage of opportunities afforded them since the Civil Rights Act.  There are 4.9 million African Americans now with a 4-year college degree.  That's 19.6% of the AA population over the age of 25.  In 1990, the percentage was 11.3.  In 1924, it was 1/10 of 1%.

"puppeted Congressional black leadership" is insulting crap, but it's no small thing to black Americans, that black Americans are elected officials in the United States.  49 members of the House are African-American.  You think that's not progress?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 19, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



You should note that according to what Joaquin stated the white community has not progressed much in the last 50 years. Those like you are here pointing fingers consistently at blacks while avoiding the way your own community is crumbling before your faces. Maybe instead of the running racist commentaries about blacks start looking at the white community and get your ass to work.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



You find what Correll said Funny ??!!  WOW you're a special kinda stupid you are


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> start looking at the white community



Yes - you mean the Honkies ??  They apparently are the envy of all other racial groupings as everybody else seems to want what their European ancestors bought for them with blood and sweat ---- I'm sorry that you are jealous of their achievements - perhaps if your ancestors weren't primitive tag alongs you too might have a piece of the rock.  As for me I'm only half a Honky but still had a work ethic and sense of accomplishment instilled in me - so work and contribute I must every day of my adult life ....  now get back on the couch and turn on the Kardashioans - your next welfare check hasn't arrived yet bitch !


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



You do understand the meaning of quality over quantity do you not ??


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



 I'll drop the claim that racism is racism as soon as you drop the claim that blacks can't be racist.



> Because all “racism” is not racism. Understand that victims of racism will struggle with this abuse for the rest of their lives just as much as victims of other forms of abuse do. Then understand that because you don’t see racism as it was practiced in the past means it’s not being practiced now.



You're trying to quantify the unquantifiable. Racism is racism and all racism is racism. Some may or may not struggle with racism their entire lives and we may not see racism practiced today as it was in the past but that doesn't mean that a white person being called "whitey" or "cracker" is not racist.

Let me try to put this in perspective for you. Jews suffered racism and discrimination in Europe for centuries, much longer than blacks in America. This endemic racism finally culminated in the Holocaust where they were rounded up, sent to labor, concentration and death camps and slaughtered wholesale. Something blacks never experienced here. But even though they suffered more and for a longer period of time, Louis Farrakhan called Hitler "A very great man" and is well known for his antisemitism. Do you deny that Farrakhan is a racist? Or is his racism allowed because blacks suffered here?



> Let me explain how I can say not all that is called racism is racism. I can more easily speak from the black experience so do not interpret this to mean I don’t care about others who have endured the same thing. It’s all wrong. Yet I believe that we need to differentiate between racism and prejudice. Black racism doesn't exist. Black prejudice yes. Understand the difference. Prejudice is wrong but then again a lot of black prejudice is based upon what whites have done to us, meaning our prejudice is based on a mistrust of white people. For anyone white to pretend that it is not justified is plain ignorance.



Racism is defined as "_Racial prejudice or discrimination_."

Prejudice is defined as "_An irrational attitude of hostility directed against an individual, a group, a race, or their supposed characteristics_."

The two terms are not mutually exclusive and in fact, are pretty much interchangeable. Racism is just a form of prejudice. The word comes from a Latin word meaning "to prejudge".  To prejudge someone based on an inherent trait or characteristic such as skin color is racist. Ergo, when you say your prejudice is based on a mistrust of white people, you are in effect prejudging white people to be, as a race, untrustworthy. This is nothing short of racism.



> Racism is more than making comments. It is more than an assumption of people based on skin color. Racism includes the ability to make your prejudice enforceable. Whites need to understand they have a history full of racial slurs turning into laws. Whites have a minimum 241 continuous years of comments that have been derogatory towards blacks. A minimum of 188 of those years these beliefs were overtly turned into law and enforced. Now it's done covertly. Let's not have amnesia as white people and not understand that you have this history. Whites must recognize this because it's one way to fix the damages caused by such racism and to bring the people of this nation closer together.



Speaking for myself, I am very much aware of the history of racism towards blacks in this country. Not once in this entire discussion have I denied it, justified it, downplayed it or compared it to other examples of racism. All I've done is simply point out that blacks can be, and some are, racist.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



Wrong. I did not say they can't be changed, I said they won't be swayed by anything I have to say. And I meant the blatant black racists as well as the white ones. I said as much in my post when I said I ignore the black racists for the same reason. Didn't you see that part?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


I know...I know

Over a hundred years we just can’t find any qualified blacks.  They just lack the basics to meet tough Republican standards


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Just a few names you may recognize, there are many many more but I shant tax your miniscule intellect with such a multitude.

Herman Cain
Condoleeza Rice
Ben Carson
Alveda King  [Niece of MLK jr]
Darrell Scott 
Tim Scott 
Thomas Sowell 
Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson

"The first Republican I knew was my father, and he is still the Republican I most admire. He joined our party because the Democrats... would not register him to vote. The Republicans did. My father has never forgotten that day, and neither have I." [Former Secretary of State Condoleeza Rice]



And let me cap this off with a video of S. Carolina senator and Black Republican Tim Scott explaining why he is a Republican .  Tim Scott Answers: Why Are You a Republican?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yes I fond it funny.  Thousands pf whites drop out of college every year because they were ill prepared but this fool talks about blacks. When you know the facts, you have to laugh at his kind of idiocy.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > start looking at the white community
> ...



And what am I supposed o be jealous of? A group of people so scared they created laws and policy to keep everyone else but them from getting a chance for 188 years, then brag about how much they achieved after doing so?. LOL!  You have no work ethic. I laugh at dumb no intelligence whites like you with no education, skill or ability telling me to work. Ha! I have built organizations, you built a dog house in your back yard. back yard.  Everything you have is because of the government. Your life is a welfare check.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> whites like you



You sure I'm white - read the post


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Apparently you don't know the facts - otherwise you would use them to either formulate a cohesive opinon outside your warped little racist mindset or to offer an intelligent debate - you have done neither -  - you're a racist, you're a hypocrite and you're a dullard incapable of seeing anything outside your narrow black and white tunnel vision.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Wow, he can name 8 whole black republicans. So while he talks about his father being denied by a democrat:

*Voter Suppression in North Carolina*

North Carolina Republicans are at it again. Barely one month after a federal appeals court struck down the state’s anti-voter law for suppressing African-American voter turnout “with almost surgical precision,” election officials in dozens of counties are taking up new ways to make it as hard as possible for blacks, and others who tend to support Democrats, to vote.

Opinion | Voter Suppression in North Carolina


----------



## IM2 (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



So the facts of history are now stupid. LOL!


----------



## IM2 (Apr 19, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



The racist mindset belongs to you, and I do know the facts. You've tried the same old trick. I am a racist because I do not agree with your racist views. You are the one incapable of intelligent debate.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.



I didn't read the previous responses, but the fact is blacks are doing better economically under Trump than any president in U.S. history.

Whites aren't having it as good, but most of it is because of stuff they did to themselves.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I do know the facts.



So lets see you use some ....  facts are a fun thing ... here's some useless but fun facts .... A pregnant goldfish is called a twit....  Are you a pregnant goldfish ?

Intelligent people have more zinc and copper in their hair, why is uncertain .... but I'm sure you probably have none.

 If you stop getting thirsty, you need to drink more water. For when a human body is dehydrated, its thirst mechanism shuts off.  Which brings me to the fact that you can lead a horse to water but not make it drink and you can lead a libtard tio facts and not make it think  .... untill you have some relevant facts to present STFU


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Tucker Carlson always has the _deer in the headlights_ look on his face...


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Why are they calling the voter ID law "Voter Suppression"?


----------



## Humorme (Apr 19, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



No Habla.  Que?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 20, 2018)

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.
> ...



Blacks are not doing better under Trump that at any time in US history.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I do know the facts.
> ...



And you don't have any relevant facts. Therefore your horse died of thirst.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 20, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Because that's what the courts are calling them.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Only one person on your list was ever even elected to public office. And even he was *appointed* for his first term as a Senator.

That’s because the racist right is too racist to elect blacks; which to @rightwinger’s point, there have been only 8 in more than 100 years.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2018)

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.
> ...


That’s only because Obama lowered the black unemployment rate from Bush’s Great Recession high of almost 17% to 7.8%; along with a growing economy where the downward trend continued under trump.

Obama does all the heavy lifting and you rightards credit trump.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > whites like you
> ...



I read it and you were there talking about people being jealous of whites. Therefore you are white.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 20, 2018)

IM2 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




So much for your leftarded assumptions - I used to think I was half white, but according to my ancestry.com dna profile I'm 39% European, Scotland .   2% African, Nigerian . 55% Native American  and 4% undetermined - aliens I guess :>  As for you - if I had to make an assumption I would say that you're not half white but a half Wit.


----------



## hadit (Apr 20, 2018)

Faun said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



You know they've lost the argument when they go full retard. Never go full retard.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 20, 2018)

IM2 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Human Nature dictates that the under dog, the have nots will always envy the haves.  You can go on and on about how Europeans exploited other peoples and other lands but in reality all human civilizations exploited and conquered their neighbors throughout recorded history.  The Europeans simply reached an advanced pinnacle before any other group. At one time in History the Africans of the area where current day Mali and Ghana are had the most advanced empires in the world [See Ghana, Mali and Songhay] ...The original Egyptians were Blacks and there is some evidence that Jesus Christ, if he existed at all may have been Black.  at another point in History it was the Chinese, if you go far enough back the Rama's of India were the apple of the eye in the sky ... But Europeans are the founders of our current world civilization.  .... Don't like it, you can just keep wallowing in your frivilous envy and self pity or you can move to another planet.  Here's a novel idea - why don't yopu climb your ego and commit suicide by jumping down to your IQ.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


Alveda King and the Rock?

Are you kidding me?


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Names you might recognize dumbass

Alveda King - the niece of Martin Luther King Jr. - who was her mentor in her formulative years - you have issues with that little fella ??   Dwayne Johnson - an actor - you know like all those libtard hollywood faggots you adore - except this one has a mind of his own


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 20, 2018)

Humorme said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



perra Habla Inglés.  No ?  
Beso mi culo


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 20, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...




The NAACP held a protest against photo ID laws. But attendees were required to bring along a photo ID in order to join the rally.

I have to repeat that in hopes the hypocrisy will isnk in - The NAACP held a march to protest voter ID laws. In order to attend, all members were required to bring along a photo ID. I think that deserves both a 'lol' and a WTF !





NAACP Photo ID


----------



## joaquinmiller (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Yet it's Righties who have elected a movie star, two New England patricians, and a reality TV star, while the Democrats elected a guy from an Arkansas trailer park and a Kenyan.   Righties are star-struck.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2018)

Faun said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


At least he dumped the stupid bow tie


----------



## Humorme (Apr 20, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yes, they are.

Black Activist Explains Why African-Americans Are Doing So Much Better Under Trump Than Obama


----------



## Humorme (Apr 20, 2018)

Faun said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Here's typical political propaganda.  Blame the past administration when things go sour and then take credit for anything good that happens under the new administration.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



No way amigo.  Nancy Pelosi will be glad to..


----------



## IM2 (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



I am supposed to give a damn?.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 20, 2018)

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Then you guys lose from the start. You start with full retard and get worse.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 20, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So why are the courts calling it voter suppression?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



I see no reason to be jealous of a group of people so weak they make laws excluding everyone else then brag like it's a major accomplishment because they achieved more than those they did not allow to. We've ben able to fully compete for 53 years. At 53 years of white American existence your asses were still a colony dependent on Britain. So I have to laugh at people like you. Your stupidity is without limits.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 20, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Read the link.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 20, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The court’s scathing opinion said that “because of race, the legislature enacted one of the largest restrictions of the franchise in modern North Carolina history.” The law, passed by a Republican-dominated legislature, imposed strict voter-ID requirements,* cut back early-voting hours and eliminated same-day registration, out-of-precinct voting and preregistration for those under 18.*
*
The court restored the week of early voting that the law had slashed, but it left it to local election boards to set the number of polling places and voting hours. This permitted those boards, all of which are led by Republicans, to cut voting hours below what they were for the 2012 election.
*
So explain to me what do all the things underlined have to do with a fucking ID?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 20, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I did and I still don't get it. There were parts I found unnecessary such as nullifying the votes of those who voted at the wrong polling station and barring registration on election day but overall, I don't see the problem. 

If they imposed this law only on minorities then I would be right there with them yelling "Discrimination!" But the law applies to everybody so I don't agree with their assessment that it is discriminatory or an attempt at voter suppression. The law was aimed at reducing voter fraud.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 20, 2018)

IM2 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...




Your reply does not adress my post - it's barely relevant apples / oranges are both fruits and so are you but seriously - stay on track little gal


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2018)

Humorme said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...


Reality to a brain-dead con is “propaganda.”


----------



## Humorme (Apr 20, 2018)

Faun said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So are you saying you are a brain dead con?  Is that why you want to attempt to hijack this thread with such drivel?


----------



## hadit (Apr 20, 2018)

Faun said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Propaganda to a braindead lib is reality. This is fun.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 20, 2018)

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



Isn't liberalism a mental disorder?  Is it curable?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2018)

If blacks want to become Republicans, they might just as well join the KKK and be done with it


----------



## hadit (Apr 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> If blacks want to become Republicans, they might just as well join the KKK and be done with it



Wow, paternalistic contempt and telling black people how to think. Way to go.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If blacks want to become Republicans, they might just as well join the KKK and be done with it
> ...


There is so little difference between the KKK agenda and Republican agenda


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> If blacks want to become Republicans, they might just as well join the KKK and be done with it



You do realize there are black Republicans, right?


----------



## hadit (Apr 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You're familiar with the KKK agenda? Been at a few meetings lately?

Since you're so familiar with both, post a few comparisons for our amusement.

In the meantime we'll continue to note your contempt for black people.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


What is different from today’s GOP platform on immigration, education, abortion, gun control, America first, the media, homosexuality

Platform of the American Knights of the Ku Klux Klan
http://www.tep-online.info/laku/usa/mino/kkk/kkk.htm


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2018)

KKK or Republican platform?



CRIME: America is the most violent nation on the face of the earth. Major cities like New York, Chicago, Miami, Atlanta and Philadelphia have been all but over run by hordes of savage criminals. The liberal government papers these subhuman and attempts to disarm law-abiding citizens. The American Knights demand that our cities be liberated from these barbarians. We shall remove the killers and rapists from our streets and execute those that deserve it.
ABORTION: Thousands of innocent children are slaughtered each day at Baby killing centers all over the country. The government has made abortion a convenient form of birth control. The American Knights will outlaw this barbaric, satanic practice and punish the sadistic doctors who are guilty of these crimes against humanity.
GUN CONTROL: The so-called gun control bills enacted by the government are nothing but anti-self defense laws designed to disarm law abiding White citizens. The Klan will completely restore the right of all law-abiding citizens to keep and bear arms.
THE MEDIA: All three of our television networks are controlled by jews. Most of our daily newspapers, magazines and book publishing companies are owned by jew tycoons. The Klan will smash this jewish monopoly of our mass media. We will restore the right of free speech and open debate of political issues.
EDUCATION: America's public schools, colleges and universities have been turned into political indoctrination centers run by deprived liberals, communist and jews in our public. WHITE teachers and students are raped and robbed by ******* and other savages on a daily basis. The Klan will remove the criminals from the classrooms and put them behind bars where they belong. Forced bussing will be outlawed. Prayer will be returned to our schools. All teachers who continue to promote anti-American doctrine will be removed and replaced by decent American patriots.
HOMOSEXUALITY: The Klan will take away all the special rights and privileges granted to homosexuals by the liberal dictatorship over the last few years. Homosexuals will no longer be permitted to adopt children or marry each other. Gay bars, gay nightclubs, and gay bathhouses will be shut down.
IMMIGRATION: Millions of Third World bandits enter our country illegally every year. The Republicans and Democrats do nothing to halt this massive invasion. America is being transformed into a new Mexico. The American Knights call for an end to this madness. We shall halt all immigration from non-White nations and use the U.S. Army to restore integrity to our borders.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Without delving too deep into the similarities and differences, the most glaring difference is the stance on immigration. The KKK wants to ban immigration from non-white countries whereas the Republican stance is simply to stem the tide of illegal immigration.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




IMMIGRATION: Millions of Third World bandits enter our country illegally every year. The Republicans and Democrats do nothing to halt this massive invasion. America is being transformed into a new Mexico. The American Knights call for an end to this madness. We shall halt all immigration from non-White nations and use the U.S. Army to restore integrity to our borders.
Read that and compare to TODAYS Republican rhetoric and policy

Remember “shithole countries”?
US Army on the borders?
Trump asking why we don’t get more immigrants from Norway?


----------



## hadit (Apr 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> KKK or Republican platform?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No resemblance to the Republican agenda. You're believing and propagating lies.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You didn't say "rhetoric" in your original post on the topic. I believe the word you used was "platform". Whatever extreme ideas some individual Republicans may have on the matter, it is not Republican policy or the Republican platform to bar immigration from non-white countries.

As for the troops on the border, I believe that is in response to the migrant caravan supposedly headed to our border.

As for the "shithole" countries remark, that was a stupid thing to say and is indefensible. I will say though that I've worked with former military a lot over the years and a couple of them were deployed to Haiti at one time or another and the general consensus among soldiers deployed there is that it is a shithole country. I don't say that to excuse the remark but when he said it, people conflated it to be racist. If I was to tell you right now that Haiti is a shithole country, it would be because of the poverty and political corruption, not because they're black.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 21, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If blacks want to become Republicans, they might just as well join the KKK and be done with it
> ...



LOL! You republicans are telling us to join your patty by talking about the democratic arty of 1860 and you aren't trying tell is how to think. LOL!

Besides RW is right.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 21, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > KKK or Republican platform?
> ...



It looks like the republican domestic platform to me.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



It addresses your post. Every time you rightwards can't refute the facts you get shown, you claim your  bullshit was not answered.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 21, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



The federal appeals COURT made the decision. And based  the evidence they saw, the law was not aimed at reducing voter fraud. There is no voter fraud.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 21, 2018)

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



No WE aren't.  You post up an idiot black conservatives opinion. I'm black . I don't need to go find a black persons opinion to make a claim and I say we aren't because we aren't.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 21, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If blacks want to become Republicans, they might just as well join the KKK and be done with it
> ...



Yeah all 10 of them. Yes there are blacks dumb enough to fall for that party of Lincoln shit.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 21, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So just because you say so, it's true?  Are you a black prophet?

I don;t suppose what the Chicago Tribune had to say either:

Trump's real record on race may surprise you


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 21, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




January 11th 2018:
"*President Trump on Thursday balked at an immigration deal that would include protections for people from Haiti and some nations in Africa, demanding to know at a White House meeting why he should accept immigrants from “shithole countries” rather than from places like Norway, according to people with direct knowledge of the conversation."*

The above sounds VERY similar to the Klans stance on immigration, in fact, it is even more emphatic than how the Klan phrased it.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 21, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > KKK or Republican platform?
> ...


You obviously can’t read

Point out major differences between the Trump platform and the KKK platform


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Hmm? Trump favors blue suits and the Klan wears sheets?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 21, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Yes, Republicans do clean up their language better than the KKK. But their premise is the same, their enemies are the same, their policies aren’t that different
Look at the Klan position on the media. Same as Republican rhetoric except they blame the Jews. Republicans know better but their base does not disagree
Look what the klan says about “Special Priveleges” for homosexuals. Same words Republicans say today


----------



## IM2 (Apr 21, 2018)

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



Yes it is because I say so. And it is because most of us blacks say so. And it is because Trumps actions say so.

Trump is riding n Obamas policies. Also had Obama been blatantly pro black, he would not have survived one term.

Now shut the fuck up trying to tell us what we see isn't so. It is so.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There aren't many differences.  Kudos to Trump.  Now the KKK thinks that black people and Jews are the good guys and the only bad guys are those little brown people from south of the border and Muslims.

Give Trump some credit, for crying out loud.

We used to have this guy here in Georgia (before I was old enough to vote, BTW) and he used to get on tv as a Democrat running for governor and promise to "_ship all the N (_word_ )back to Africa_" and he'd get like 30,000 votes... and that was his entire platform!  Bill Clinton sounded like today's Donald Trump:


If you can deliver the most votes, you will be looked after.  Well, you'll be catered to as long as your vote ends up in a majority column.  

There is one thing you should really celebrate:

The strategy of the right is to deport all the little brown people from south of the border (those working minimum wage jobs and NOT seeking citizenship.)  They will then bring other people with skills, education, and money to take the best jobs and gain the privilege of voting.  It makes the right the dumbest sons of bitches that ever graced the face of this earth.  The richest foreigners will be Muslims, maybe some more Jews, etc. and they will break the right and deliver the country into the hands of the left.  So, after being played by both the Ds and the Rs, blacks have never had it so good.  They should embrace Trump as they KNOW they've never had it so good and it's only going to get better.  

Check back with me when the left takes the U.S. Senate in the midterms.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Under Trump the true racist has learned how to say "_illegal alien_" (ignoring the concept of a presumption of innocence)  instead of mud people, spics, sand N word, beaner, etc.  

Trump got David Duke to back off the Jews and be more tolerant of black people.  

Donald Trump is a demi-god and most of you don't realize it.  He harps on undocumented foreigners, gets the Klan to vote for him, and all the while has been hiring those same undocumented workers and paying them slave wages to build firetraps like the one that just caught fire.

You people need some perspective.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 21, 2018)

Humorme said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Trump spouts the same rhetoric only he cleans it up slightly.....very slightly


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 21, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I understand the Federal Appeals COURT made the decision, I just don't agree with it.



> And based  the evidence they saw, the law was not aimed at reducing voter fraud. There is no voter fraud.



Of course there's voter fraud. There are documented cases of voter fraud across the country, including 15 cases in North Carolina between 1986 and 2017.

If the measures in the law were implemented then it would have reduced the chances of voter fraud. They just chose to interpret it as voter suppression. Problem is, there's nothing in the law that would suppress minority voting.

Whether or not voter fraud is as pervasive as some claim, one fraudulent vote is one too many. We've been told since grade school that the right to vote is sacrosanct, that each vote is important and each American's patriotic duty. "One man, one vote" has been the rallying cry for those fighting for voting rights here and in South Africa and is a principle upon which the government redistricts areas to make voter representation more fair, i.e., to make each vote count.

If each vote truly does count as we've been told then, as I said, one fraudulent vote is one too many. If we were to compromise that principle for the convenience of a few, we might as well quit lecturing on the importance of exercising that right.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 21, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So you're saying that these particular blacks are not intelligent enough to think for themselves?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 21, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What Trump said is irrelevant. These ideas do not conform to the Republican platform on immigration.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 21, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Trump is A REPUBLICAN and he is POTUS.His ideas absolutely do "conform" to those of his party, and are totally relevant


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm afraid I have to somewhat agree on things like the media. Unlike the KKK and what some Republicans may say on the matter, I will only go as far as to say that I think - as a lot of conservatives do - that there is a liberal bias in the media. And Republicans not disagreeing does not mean they agree. People tend to forget that the only ones they hear from are the most vocal and loudest ones. This forum is a perfect example. Most of the people I know are conservatives but none of them are as vocal or share the same ideas you see spouted here. And most of them have neither the time nor the inclination to make the effort to be heard on a forum or otherwise. The loud ones only represent a fraction of the overall group.

As for rights for homosexuals, this is where the Republican party and I diverge. I'm entirely in favor of gay rights, including marriage and adoption. Most people approach social and political issues from a standpoint of should/should not. My standpoint on gay rights is why/why not. While some may have religious reservations about it, I don't. So why not let them marry? There's no practical reason not to. And if allowing gays to adopt gets one kid out of the foster system and into a loving home, why not?


----------



## Humorme (Apr 21, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Voting is more of a privilege than a Right.  What we claim to hold so sacred, we don't protect.  Here's a hint from book author, Ayn Rand:

"_We're after power and we mean it... There's no way to rule innocent men. The only power any government has is the power to crack down on criminals. Well, when there aren't enough criminals one makes them. One declares so many things to be a crime that it becomes impossible for men to live without breaking laws. Who wants a nation of law-abiding citizens? What's there in that for anyone? But just pass the kind of laws that can neither be observed nor enforced or objectively interpreted – and you create a nation of law-breakers – and then you cash in on guilt. Now that's the system, Mr. Reardon, that's the game, and once you understand it, you'll be
much easier to deal with_" ('Atlas Shrugged' 1957) 

Criminals don't get to vote.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 21, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Practical reason to outlaw homosexual marriage?

Let's go back to race.  As an employer, it would not be my job to guarantee a job to any specific individual.  Yet the government mandates that I "give"  jobs to the individuals they approve of.  If hire too many whites, it's a problem.  If you give a job to someone who doesn't have a Socialist Surveillance Number ...ooops, "_Social Security Number_,"  it's a problem.  WTH???

Republicans have long held that you should never be taxed on what you make, yet they join the silly chorus that only "_legal_" Americans should have Rights in this country.  Really?  Why?  If we stand by Republican principles, you run a nation by taxing consumption, not by what the individual produces.  But, both sides don't like those who forego paying the income tax.

What does paying an income tax do?  It finances that half of America that is dependent upon a government check for a living.  So, gays, being unable to repopulate our nation are impractical as citizens with the Rights and privileges of those who must keep reproducing to keep the country going.

The alternative is give this country to the Muslims and let them stone the gays to death.  Now, maybe in a Republic, if we follow the law, the gays might not get to marry, adopt kids, etc. but they can practice their behavior at their own expense.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 21, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



The concern is that you chase away more legitimate voters than you prevent illegal voters

It is a trade off not worth making


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 21, 2018)

Humorme said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Humorme said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The inability to procreate is the reason you deny gay marriage?

Gays cannot procreate whether they are married or not. Allowing gay marriage will not reduce the number of children. It will increase adoptions and births through artificial inseminations....so there is a net gain for society


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 21, 2018)

Humorme said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



An immigrant who is here illegally is by definition, an illegal immigrant. It's basic immigration law that every country on this planet shares.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 21, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



No, they do not and they are not. As a Republican who has conversed with may other Republicans on the matter of immigration, I can tell you most assuredly that the conservative position on immigration is merely to stop illegal immigration. I personally will not be held responsible for any stupid comments made by Trump or the KKK or any racists.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 21, 2018)

Humorme said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I didn't say we hold it sacred, I said it was what we were taught. Besides, voting is a right. The 15th Amendment says precisely that. More specifically, it says neither the federal nor state government shall deny or abridge the right to vote based on race or color.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 21, 2018)

Humorme said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If we follow that reasoning to its logical conclusion then we would have to prohibit infertile couples from marrying or staying married. For that matter, it would include lifelong bachelors or couples who simply don't wish to have children.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The obvious question becomes: Why would it chase away legitimate voters?


----------



## hadit (Apr 21, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm talking about RW's obvious contempt for black people.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 21, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


People who were born in this country and have been voting for years but have problems in their birth records, name changes, clerical errors in their records


----------



## hadit (Apr 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You posted stuff from the KKK, thus making a valid comparison impossible. You say they are the same, post from the Republican platform (not stuff Trump mutters, because that's not what you led with) for comparison. Failing that, forget it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 21, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.



How about letting someone a LOT smarter than you explain it?

Sonnie Johnson, Author at Breitbart


----------



## usmcstinger (Apr 21, 2018)

During the 8 years of Obama, did the lives of Blacks in the Inner Cities get better?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 21, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.
> ...



If he works for breitbart that's not the person to explain anything.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 21, 2018)

usmcstinger said:


> During the 8 years of Obama, did the lives of Blacks in the Inner Cities get better?



Actually they did.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 21, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




She, moron.

You are an ignorant bigot who eschews knowledge.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 21, 2018)

IM2 said:


> usmcstinger said:
> 
> 
> > During the 8 years of Obama, did the lives of Blacks in the Inner Cities get better?
> ...




Especially in Chicago, Orval.

You mind if I call you Orval? You are so damned similar to Orval Faubus....


----------



## Humorme (Apr 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Yeah and the adoptions encourage non-Americans which ultimately poses a threat to culture.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 21, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You cannot presume a person to be illegal.  You have to prove it.  Social Civics 101


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 21, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I don't know you, so therefore, how could I hold you responsible for anything?

 I think that judging from the captive audience that Trump seems to mesmerize, there are more of those than not  who agree with his "shithole country" position on immigration.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 21, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



The 15th Amendment presumes a Right; it does not and cannot (under a dejure interpretation of our Constitution) grant one.

U.S. Constitution is not explicit on the right to vote, Wisconsin Rep. Mark Pocan says


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 21, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


No need really

Anyone who follows American politics recognizes the Republican agenda


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 21, 2018)

usmcstinger said:


> During the 8 years of Obama, did the lives of Blacks in the Inner Cities get better?



Unemployment dropped by half


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 21, 2018)

Humorme said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...


Which culture?

The one made up by hundreds of immigrant cultures?


----------



## Humorme (Apr 21, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



If the people decide that you are right, there's nothing to stop such a law.  

If you can tell the employer to hire, the landlord who they can rent to and the businessman that he MUST open his bathroom door to anyone or everyone - not to mention that a baker must make a cake with a theme the baker finds offensive, what you say is perfectly legal.

The government, against our wishes, steals money from our paychecks to pay other pieces of scatalogical waste not to work.  

I don't have any children in school.  Why is the government stealing my money to pay for their education AND teaching them stuff I disagree with?


----------



## Humorme (Apr 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's about right since the objective of this government is to destroy the posterity of the founding fathers.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 21, 2018)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



The RW has more contempt for themselves than they do black people.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 21, 2018)

Humorme said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...


You failed to answer my question


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> KKK or Republican platform?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All blacks need to do is look at the KKK platform and compare it to the Republican agenda


----------



## Humorme (Apr 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




No, I did not.  You just refuse to acknowledge that from the founding fathers came a Constitution that addressed  securing the blessings of Liberty for themselves and their posterity.  That Constitution represents the culture built by the signatories of that document.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > KKK or Republican platform?
> ...



When Obama ran against Hitlery, the KKK endorsed Obama.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> usmcstinger said:
> 
> 
> > During the 8 years of Obama, did the lives of Blacks in the Inner Cities get better?
> ...



Dropped by half from the high under Obama. Barely dropped at all from when Obama took office.


----------



## hadit (Apr 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


IOW, you have nothing but rage fueled inanity, so forget it.


----------



## hadit (Apr 21, 2018)

Humorme said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


RW is a poster who apparently does not think black people are capable of figuring out what they think is best for themselves.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 21, 2018)

Humorme said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...


Whatever you are babbling about, it has nothing to do with this topic


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 21, 2018)

hadit said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Evidently, they do
That is why they know better than to vote Republican


----------



## Humorme (Apr 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You asked a question, you got an answer.  If it wasn't about this topic, that's on you.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I've heard the argument before about difficulties with birth certificates but the question for me is: If minorities have a disproportionate number of problems with birth certificates, why is this so and why are they not addressing _that_ issue? If they have more clerical errors on their BCs, why is that so? If one gets a name change, it's his/her responsibility to apply for a new birth certificate. Are they not doing this? 

You need a birth certificate to get a  driver's license, register for school, get a passport, enroll in social security, get a job, etc., etc. If all these people have problems with their birth certificates, how are they getting these things?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 21, 2018)

Humorme said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



Who said anything about presuming? If they're here illegally, they're here illegally. It goes without saying that they have to determine this. Why are you stating the obvious?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 21, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



You are, in essence, holding the entire Republican party responsible for the stupid shit Trumps says and does.



> I think that judging from the captive audience that Trump seems to mesmerize, there are more of those than not  who agree with his "shithole country" position on immigration.



When you say "captive audience", how many are we talking about?


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 21, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 21, 2018)

Humorme said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



Encourage them to do what?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 21, 2018)

Humorme said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



Then why does the 15th Amendment call it a right? 

If you want to get down to the nitty gritty, the Constitution doesn't grant _any_ rights. The Constitution only declares that these implicit rights shall not be abridged or infringed. They are rights, they're just not granted by the government.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 21, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Are you being facetious?  If you have a fully automatic machine gun in the trunk of your car, it requires probable cause for the LEOs to look for it.  Undocumented foreigners have that same, exact Right.  It is called a presumption of innocence.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 21, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Isn't the president the ultimate head monkey of his political party?


----------



## Humorme (Apr 21, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



You're confusing the Bill of Rights with the Constitution itself.  

If you claim that people have an inherent Right to vote (and they don't) *NOTHING* on God's green earth prevents a state from allowing an undocumented foreigner from voting.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 21, 2018)

Humorme said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



So I ask again; why are you stating the obvious? No one said anything about just walking around arresting Hispanics.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 21, 2018)

Humorme said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



No. The president is simply a member of the Republican party, he does not head the party. The Republican party is currently under the leadership of chairwoman Ronna McDaniel.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 21, 2018)

Humorme said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



The Bill of Rights are part of the Constitution aren't they?



> If you claim that people have an inherent Right to vote (and they don't) *NOTHING* on God's green earth prevents a state from allowing an undocumented foreigner from voting.



If they don't have the inherent right and no one grants it, where does it come from?


----------



## Humorme (Apr 21, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



You're exactly right.  The Constitution *does not* grant Rights.  The Constitution can guarantees the basic Rights found in the first ten Amendments aka the Bill of Rights.  Remember what the *United States Supreme Court* said in the Cruikshank decision:

"_The right there specified is that of "bearing arms for a lawful purpose." This is not a right granted by the Constitution. Neither is it in any manner dependent upon that instrument for its existence_."

When you have the United States Supreme Court saying that your Right to keep and bear Arms is not dependent upon the Constitution for its existence, you should take them at their word.  

Now, is there a "right" to vote?  Well if you have a God given, inherent, *unalienable* Right to vote, then ANYONE can vote... citizen, non - citizen.  You do realize that isn't correct though.  Right?

So, the government grants privileges, calls them "rights" and leaves us to squabble over semantics.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 21, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Okay, Explain this:

"_Donald Trump officially won the nomination of the Republican party Tuesday, making the businessman the *standard-bearer of the party*_.."

GOP nominates Trump, now standard-bearer for party

Maybe you should argue with journalists and political science professors.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 22, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Let's do Civics 101:

"_We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable* Rights, that among these are* Life, Liberty *and the pursuit of Happiness_."

Thomas Jefferson, on this subject, stated:

"_The Declaration of Independence . . . [is the] *declaratory charter of our rights, and the rights of man*._"

One of our FIRST foundational principles is that we have *unalienable* Rights.  Those Rights are inherent, natural,* unalienable*, .and absolute.  For instance, when Texas *first ruled* on the interpretation of the Second Amendment, they said:

"_The right of a citizen to bear arms, in lawful defense of himself or the State, is *absolute*. He does not derive it from the State government.* It is one of the "high powers" delegated directly to the citizen, and is excepted out of the general powers of government.' A law cannot be passed to infringe upon or impair it, because it is above the law, and independent of the lawmaking power*_."

Cockrum v State_  24 Tex. 394, at 401-402 (1859)
_
That is one_ o_f several state rulings and it was *not* changed by the United States Supreme Court while the founders were alive.  The Cruikshank decision acknowledging the Right *AND* then admitting that the Right was not dependent upon the Constitution for its existence was essentially telling you it was one of those Rights you were born with.

So, where do those pre-existing Rights come from?  Check what I said earlier.  Those Rights were bestowed upon you, at birth, by your Creator (your God, whomever you deem that to be) and if you don't like the God reference, think of the synonyms: natural, inherent, absolute.

If voting were a God given, natural, inherent, absolute Right, it would have been protected by the Bill of Rights.  Instead, it was *created by government *after the ratification of the Bill of Rights.

The problem we have with people understanding basic civics is that, after all the founders were dead and buried, the United States Supreme Court took over, and over-ruled their own standing precedents (which is known as legislating from the bench.)  Today, nobody appreciates their *unalienable* Rights  and nobody wants to fight the Supreme Court over their power grab.

Fact is most people defend the power grabs as the Court gave them something:  Socialist Security, the ability to impose on others (i.e. forcing bakers to bake cakes for gay couples, open the bathroom to non-paying customers, warrant less searches, profiling), - Hell you name it.

Unable to distinguish between *unalienable* Rights, inalienable rights, government created "rights" and then privileges, most Americans are oblivious as to what their Rights really are.  I make it simple for myself:

If the Right fits the foundational principles mentioned in the Declaration of Independence and codified in the Bill of Rights, I exercise them without Uncle Scam's input.  He may have the* power* to say otherwise, but damn sure not the* authority*.  If the government is giving me permission via some kind of registration, license, permit, etc. then it is not a "_right_" as far as I'm concerned.

It makes for a much simpler way to understand what Rights we have pursuant to the foundational principles versus nine grown adults wearing ladies robes and pretending to be God.  BTW, Trump did nominate Gorsuch as a start to bring the United States Supreme Court back to their constitutional role.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 22, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.



Do you want more opportunities for Blacks or more entitlements? Donald Trump views Black people as an underutilized resource. The GOP wants more workers and more taxpayers. The DEMs want more government dependents so Blacks will vote to keep their checks coming. The GOP wants you making your own money so you can contribute to the economy and pay taxes.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 22, 2018)

Humorme said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



The constitution damn sure granted whites rights. But now suddenly it des not grant rifgs wgen yu want t make excuses

15 cases of vote fraud in 31 years means once every 2 years they may find a case of fraud. The chances of such fraud are small. There is no reason for additional laws to stop it.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 22, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.
> ...



The GOP is against everything  that has created the opportunity for blacks to do the things you describe. The leadership of the party tell you idiots this and you believe it, but I live in a republican state, worked in an organization  that was working to create jobs in the black community and the republican congressman at the time would not even accept a free membership to the black business network where he could get a discount for purchasing products and services from black businesses.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Well, not everything in life is hunky dory

Some people are born in broken families, bounce around between relatives or foster homes, some were not born in hospitals, change names as they grow up.......documentation does not always follow

Why don’t we do this. ......
Help people get adequate documentation for voting. Once 99 percent of the people have documentation acceptable to Republicans, we can require it to vote


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


The “fraud” republicans are trying to stop is exceedingly rare

Someone trying to vote under someone else’s name. 

You need to know a registered voters name. Show up and fake their signature on the ballot and hope it is not noticed. Then you have to hope that person has not already voted and you will be caught

All to cast one vote


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2018)

IM2 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




If you researched the subject, you would find out that he is correct.


Black Americans, due to a number of factors, just do not produce a proportionate number of Ivy League candidates. 


So, the liberal schools, driven by AA, Title IV, and fears of being called racist, do everything they can to fudge the numbers.


Carlson did not discover this, it has been reported on before.


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...





What I said was obviously correct. What you said was what you expect from a moron trying to understand something well beyond him.


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Nice and vague. 


Because my point is completely true.


IF it was true, this is the type of thing that liberals are CONSTANTLY telling republicans we have to do to reach out to minorities.


Something I always have disagreed with.


But it is telling that this guy claims to have done what so many liberals keep telling us we have to do, and then he is attacked by liberals for it.


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




1. The people on this site are a very NON representative slice of the public. Of all my friends, I am the only one I know to spend much time of sites like this. 

2. Most of the conservatives on this site are NOT racist. They are only "racist" in the definition of not wallowing in white guilt.

3. You are speaking to IM2, one of the biggest racists on this site.


4. What do you think of the actual claim, ie that Steel was appointed to increase diversity? Do you believe it? Do you think, if true, that it was right or wrong to do so?


5. And this deserves it's own point. What do you think of people that would attack republicans for not having diverse appointments and then attack them for appointing someone to be more diverse?


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





I don't understand.


Liberals are constantly attacking republicans for our lack of diversity. 


Liberals are constantly pushing diversity as a good thing, even if it means giving preferential treatment to minorities.


If what this guy said is true, and Steele was selected because of skin color, than what is the problem?


Also, if it is true, then what he said is not racist, but true.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Steele was a shallow attempt to counteract Obama

Look! We got blacks too

Didn’t hide the fact that Republicans had only elected six blacks to Congress in the previous hundred years


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2018)

IM2 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Dude. Greenbean just beat you like a red headed step child. 


I'm not sure if you are really so stupid that you can't see that. or are just that dishonest. 


But, ouch.


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...





Says another lefty afraid to address the fact that Tucker was completely right.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


Green bean is a flaming racist
Hard for him to beat anyone


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





The use of foreign born blacks to give the appearance of proportional diversity is a real problem.


By doing this, they create the illusion of successful diversity. 


Thus discouraging real, honest discussion about the failure of the current policies.


And what we need to actually do to improve things.


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...






Maybe. I don't know his background. He might have earned it based on his previous work.


But what if he did not, and the accusation is true.


Is that not the type of shit that you libs are always saying we need to do?


WTF, is this? Attacking us for supposedly following your advice?


Seriously? You don't see anything worth commenting on here?


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I don't know him that well, but he certainly just beat the snot out of IM2, who I do know and who is the hugest flaming racist.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 22, 2018)

Humorme said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



The standard bearer is not the leader. Think of a marching high school band: Who is the leader, the ones carrying the school standard or the drum major out front?


----------



## hadit (Apr 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



Which is, of course, how you excuse your paternalistic contempt for any who would stray from the appointed orthodoxy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2018)

hadit said:


> [
> RW is a poster who apparently does not think black people are capable of figuring out what they think is best for themselves.



Shitflinger is a DNC hack.

He believes that black people are the rightful property of the democratic party. I'm sure asslips fully agrees.

The first step in racism is to create a group. To shitflinger and IM2, black Americans aren't people, they are not individuals with independent thoughts, talents, and desires. They are instead just drones who exist purely for the benefit of the party or the power of the leaders.

How any black person could not be offended by IM2 is a mystery to me.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> [
> Evidently, they do
> That is why they know better than to vote Republican



Shitflinger, since the importation of illegals has gone to the millions a month mark, you gardener, maid, nanny for the little Marxists, cook, pool boy, et al. are all illegals.

So what interaction does a democrat like you have with blacks?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> [
> People who were born in this country and have been voting for years but have problems in their birth records, name changes, clerical errors in their records



So, what you're saying is black people are too stupid to have birth certificates and ID?

It obvious that you honestly see black people as inferior and incapable of conducting their lives the way white people do.

I told Asslips yesterday that I don't come across many racist whites. You and the other smarmy Marxists here are the exception to that rule.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He did have a stupid bow tie, but still makes that


Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nobody is telling you to go find a token

Republicans need to actively recruit and groom minorities and women for higher office.  The current machine seems centered on Christian, white males


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Many don’t

What are you going to do about it?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


A million a month?

Are you sure it is not a billion a month?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 22, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Why does RW have to be paternalistic? Why can't you racist mother fuckers in the republican party understand that we blacks who are not republicans decided this based on looking at what your party stands for. Just because you get 3-4 percent of dumb blacks and those who still stay faithful to Lincoln doesn't mean the rest of us are being controlled by white liberals. Why can't you see how racist your thinking is in this regard?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 22, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I've whipped your ass like a government mule just like I did green bean..


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 22, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I am not holding the ENTIRE Republican party responsible for him what he says and does. Obviously, you don't agree with him 100%.

What I DID state was I believe "more than less, in the Republican party agree with him"

As far as his captive audience? I would say angry, predominately white, millennials.

Why 41 percent of white millennials voted for Trump


----------



## IM2 (Apr 22, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



How many times must this be explained before some of these white people stop making these dumb ass assertions? I'm black and have described how things are but this white boy seems to think he can keep believing he knows better.

The psychosis in some white people seem to allow them to dismiss how they lump people into groups and then claim how they don't in the next sentence. I am black and my independent analysis is that right now the republican party is not where I want to be. Now the other 30 plus million blacks have made the same decision. And it is based upon what the parties stand for. Saying what whites want to hear is not independent thinking, and that's why blacks in my community love what I stand  for almost 100 percent and that everywhere I have been it's been the same.


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





So, "token" is someone that is there PURELY based on skin color? Is that how you are using the term?


Steele does not seem to be that. I saw him on several TV programs. He seemed competent and pretty much exactly what I would expect from a GOP establishment.


So, Like I asked, 



WTF, is this? Attacking us for supposedly following your advice?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Many don't what? Have ID?

{
As for blacks being “targeted” by voter-ID laws, a study by Reuters found almost no difference (2 versus 3 percent) in the number of white and black voters who lacked ID.
}

The Voter-ID Myth Crashes | National Review

The next time you tell the truth about something will be the first time.

Oh, and your claim that black people are too inferior to get a photo ID is one of the most racist claims made here. The position of you Marxists is "how can blacks survive without democrats caring for them?'


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Nope. YOu have no concept of how to craft an coherent argument, nor have you ever.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 22, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yeah, right.


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Flat unsupported denial, about all you are capable of.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2018)

IM2 said:


> [
> How many times must this be explained before some of these white people stop making these dumb ass assertions? I'm black and have described how things are but this white boy seems to think he can keep believing he knows better.



No retard, you have describe YOUR views and YOUR prejudices. No one elected you "spokes racist for all black people everywhere."



> The psychosis in some white people seem to allow them to dismiss how they lump people into groups and then claim how they don't in the next sentence. I am black and my independent analysis is that right now the republican party is not where I want to be. Now the other 30 plus million blacks have made the same decision. And it is based upon what the parties stand for. Saying what whites want to hear is not independent thinking, and that's why blacks in my community love what I stand  for almost 100 percent and that everywhere I have been it's been the same.



Your racist views are just that, your views. You hold no more credence than any other racist hack.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Under any of his aliases, Asslips is a two-bit racist.  His only message is "hate whitey."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




So Asslips, it turns out a video was posted that refutes your racism so much better than I could ever do..

White Guilt


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 22, 2018)

Humorme said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



So in other words, our rights are inherent. That's pretty much what I said.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 22, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



There are no less than 1132 documented cases of voter fraud from 1986 to 2017, 983 of which ended in criminal convictions. Besides, if it doesn't make much of a difference either way, why fight it?


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 22, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I don't know the details of your personal experience, I only know that Donald Trump is a businessman who sees problems as opportunities. Black unemployment and underemployment especially in the cities is unacceptable and he is working to change that. But he needs to demonstrate progress not just talk about it.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



These kinds of problems can be remedied by the people themselves. They can do something to reduce broken families, determine where their children are born, stay on top of documentation, etc. Neither the government, the Republican party or white people are going to do these things for them. For that matter, neither is the Democratic party.

I was just lectured by ATL the other day about white and black poverty. The impression I got from that was that he was saying that black poverty is no worse than white poverty. If that is the case, it begs two questions: 1.) Then why is the handling of birth certificates and other documentation in minority communities seemingly so lackadaisical compared to other communities? 2.) If black poverty is no worse than white poverty then what do they expect the Republican party to do for them?  



> Why don’t we do this. ......
> Help people get adequate documentation for voting. Once 99 percent of the people have documentation acceptable to Republicans, we can require it to vote



That's a very good question. Another question is: Why hasn't it been done before now?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 22, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...


/——/ And what about Chicago dead voters? 2 Investigators: Chicago Voters Cast Ballots From Beyond The Grave


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



If not for the candidacy of Obama , Steele would not have been selected

Token


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



True, but that's not the only form that voter fraud takes. It also takes the form of fraudulent use of absentee ballots; ineligible voting; buying votes; duplicate voting; false registrations; altering vote counts, etc.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 22, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



No. The typical conservative is only concerned with illegal immigration. In fact, whatever stupid comments he makes today, that was the platform Trump campaigned on. During the campaign he never suggested in any way that he had a problem with immigrants or that he wanted to stop or slow it down. 



> As far as his captive audience? I would say angry, predominately white, millennials.
> 
> Why 41 percent of white millennials voted for Trump



First of all, I didn't ask who, I asked how many. Secondly, millennials only comprise a part of the Republican party. 

I can't read the article because they won't let me see it unless I subscribe.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 22, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



A Legend in your own Mind - problem is *people are laughing AT you - not WITH you *and sadly you'll never know it.  Probable cause is you been bitch smacked a few too many times - Permanenet Brain Damage I would surmize - * on the left side nothing is right and on the right side not much is left.*


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


How does ID stop those frauds?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/——-/ Of course it doesn’t stop all but it stops many, as if you had to be told that.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Why is the Sky Blue ?


----------



## hadit (Apr 22, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Contempt is contempt. He is very contemptuous toward any black person who dares to espouse conservative rhetoric.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


If you want to require ID to vote
Remove the barriers to getting an ID

Can’t get an ID...... too bad for you


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


You failed to answer the question


As I expect


----------



## Humorme (Apr 22, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



And you aim this at me, why?


----------



## Humorme (Apr 22, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



It's all semantics, but let's face the truth:

The Republicans who are not running for reelection are giving up because they don't want to be running on a ticket dominated by Trump.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 22, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



*Only unalienable Rights* are inherent.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> [
> If you want to require ID to vote
> Remove the barriers to getting an ID
> 
> Can’t get an ID...... too bad for you



What "barriers" are those, Comrade?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Voter ID stops one of the most common forms of voter fraud, and the favorite of democrats. 

When people die or move, their names remain on voter registration roles. Any attempt to remove the names of dead voters or those who have moved is met with lawsuits by you Stalinists (democrats view voter fraud as their most sacred right).
Groups sue to block Iowa voter purge, fraud rules
Ohio Voter Challenges Election Roll Purge in Supreme Court Clash

The Communists will fight to the death to keep dead and invalid voters on registration rolls. Why? Well because election fraud is a major part of the demcorats election strategy.

The fraud you Stalinists engage in is proxy voting. Basically the democrats gather up thousands of illegal aliens and bus them to various polling places where the illegals vote using the names of the dead or out of state voters.

You'll see the happy voter walking up and declaring "Mi llama es Chen Wong, si voto esso" And of course it is illegal to ask for ID or question whether he actually is Chen Wong.

So you communists defraud elections across the nation every election.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 22, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



As someone who identifies as a Libertarian, are you being facetious or do you have some hidden strategy to explain the NEW WORLD ORDER?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2018)

Humorme said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Proxy voting is the most common form of voter fraud and is used extensively by the Stalinists in each and every election.

What this has to do with  a new world order I don't know.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It's proof that you're a citizen or otherwise eligible to vote.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What barriers? If you're referring to birth certificate problems, no one can resolve that problem but the people themselves.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 22, 2018)

Humorme said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



Okay, that's their choice I suppose. The point is, Trump doesn't represent the ideals of all Republicans any more than Obama represented the ideals of all Democrats.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 22, 2018)

Humorme said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



So which ones are _not_ unalienable?


----------



## Humorme (Apr 22, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Everybody looks to the figurehead... Trump did this - Obama did that.  Isn't that what they base their presidential vote on?

All the president really does is sign the legislation.  Trump has told Congress what he wants; they either give it to him or they don't.  It's been that simple.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 22, 2018)

Humorme said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



Okay. But the fact remains his ideals don't entirely mesh with all Republicans.

I didn't want Trump from the start because I thought he lacked the maturity for the job. In fact, a lot of Republicans were not really happy with the choice they had been given. For a lot of us it was a case of the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Correll (Apr 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




So, explain, hypothetically, how the GOP, follows the heart felt advice of you libs, and 

"outreach" and "increase diversity" without it being, a "token"?


Because from what I can see, this looks like a "damned if you do, damned if you don't" situation,



where if we DON'T appoint/elect any blacks, we get attacked for lack of diversity


and if we do


we get attacked for "tokenism".


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 23, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



In the 2014 elections, In Maryland and Illinois, voting machines were switching votes from Republican to Democrat, raising allegations of fraud for the so-called "malfunction".

Apparently the machines never switched a Democratic vote to a Republican - It just switched Republican Votes to Democratic.

These same machines were used in multiple state, county, and Federal elections nationwide, they were only caught in 3 States and apparently most likely got away with it in many others - that's a damn convenient "malfunction".

Voter Fraud and Theft of Democracy


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 23, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> But the fact remains his ideals don't entirely mesh with all Republicans.



The "problem" with Republicans is that they don't march in Goose Step - they have their own formulated opinions and do not participate in the "SEIG HEIL"  bull shit to any fuhrer - this creates the illusion that they are in disarray at times.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 23, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Ask Pol Pot


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > But the fact remains his ideals don't entirely mesh with all Republicans.
> ...


Republicans march to the beat of Fox News 
It is their Fuher


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 23, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Cleaning up voter rolls does not require Voter ID. It is the job of the regional voter registrar. Only problem is it costs money.  Money tight fisted Republicans do not like to spend


----------



## Humorme (Apr 23, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



The only reason I voted for Trump is I thought he would be more supportive on gun Rights than Hitlery.  That would give us a couple more years to prepare for the inevitable SHTF scenario that is coming.


----------



## hadit (Apr 23, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Exactly. There is no intention whatsoever to give credit where it is due. The path is set, they must insist that Republicans are racist and will never waver from that mantra. The truth simply didn't matter.

Notice that they are reduced to insisting they know what somebody really means when they say something. When racism isn't there, they have to invent it.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 23, 2018)

hadit said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Republicans are perceived as being racist due to their immigration proposals.  So, let us suppose that I side with you and say their immigration policies are not racist.

The Republicans would then be in love with a *ONE WORLD, ONE RACE, ONE RELIGION TOTALITARIAN POLICE STATE*.

Maybe the Republicans have bought into their own propaganda.  If so, they are headed down the same road as the Democrats.  Why are they fighting each other?


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Your  'question' was so inately and blatantly ignorant it did not even warrant an answer - seriously dude get a fkng clue and stop marching in goose step with your fellow nazi not see-minions


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 23, 2018)

Humorme said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I would like to agree with you but then we'd both be wrong


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He was on your side comrade .....


----------



## boedicca (Apr 23, 2018)

I'll defer to Candace Owens.  She explains it better than anyone.


And more insights here:

Candace Owens (Red Pill Black): How I Discovered The World Of Gaslighting "Journalist-Hitmen"!


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Minorities and women don't need to be "groomed" for anything. They either have conservative ideas or they have liberal ideas and if conservative ideas are not palatable to them, they go to the Democratic party. Whatever the Republican party would have to do to "groom" minorities and women would be decidedly UNconservative measures. Bottom line, for their own reasons, minorities in general don't like what the Republican party has to offer.

Beyond that, any minority wishing to make a difference through politics simply has to do the same things anyone else does to get into a political office.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



This might be considered prejudice. You prejudge Republican blacks as being mentally inferior for being Republican.

I asked you the other day if you were saying that conservative blacks were not intelligent enough to think for themselves and I never got an answer. So I ask again: Are you saying that black Republicans are not intelligent enough to think for themselves?


----------



## Correll (Apr 23, 2018)

hadit said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...






Such blatant dishonesty, undermines the whole concept of civil debate.


----------



## Correll (Apr 23, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




RW, did you miss this?


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 23, 2018)

boedicca said:


> I'll defer to Candace Owens.  She explains it better than anyone.
> 
> 
> And more insights here:
> ...



Your moniker is very similar to a resident douchebag / libtard on this board - I was all set to pounce when I realized you weren't  [lmao] #bodecea


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


As Godwin raises his filthy head


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 23, 2018)

Correll said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I have already addressed twice......you just don’t like the answer

Steele was a token party leader to counteract an Obama candidacy

Look...we got blacks too

Not an attempt at diversity, an attempt to address the Obama candidacy


Now, bookmark this response and refer to it the next time you claim I didn’t address your comment


----------



## boedicca (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I'll defer to Candace Owens.  She explains it better than anyone.
> ...




That's a common mistake.  Note, I was here FIRST!  And she is my evul twin with a beard from the Anti-Matter Universe.


----------



## Correll (Apr 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Why does the supposed immediate motivation by Obama, negate the "Diversity" of having a black person in charge of the RNC?


I'm serious RW, I am having trouble following the distinctions being drawn here.


----------



## hadit (Apr 23, 2018)

Humorme said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Most Republicans I'm aware of want immigration law to be enforced. They just want to know who's coming in and who's staying.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You live in a fantasy world - probably breathing in too much sewer gas


----------



## Humorme (Apr 23, 2018)

hadit said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Same argument that the left makes about gun owners.

Registration is the wrong solution.  Better way to get the job done.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 23, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 23, 2018)

Humorme said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...


Registration is the solution

Track guns from cradle to grave


----------



## hadit (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



And, of course, the biggest difference is that there is no Constitutional right to immigrate illegally to America, while there is a Constitutional right to own and use firearms.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Registration of men or firearms is only a solution to Liberty - since you appear to hate it so much.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...


I agree 

Let women have all the firearms they wish
They rarely cause any trouble


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

hadit said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



There is not a damn thing in the entire Constitution about *coming here* legally. 

There are seven words in the Constitution regarding the federal government's role with respect to foreigners:

_To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization
_
That is it.  Period.  End of discussion.  Who comes and goes *within a state* is the state's prerogative under our de jure (legal) Constitution.  It is not until a person applies for* citizenship* does the federal government's jurisdiction even come into play.  You are reading things into the Constitution that simply are not there.

Consider, if you will, the fact that states had control over who came and went within their borders until *every founding father was dead and buried*. 

For example, it would not be until 1876 (damn near a full century from when the Constitution was ratified) before the state's jurisdiction over who came and went in their respective states became a problem.  Then, in the case of Chy Lung v Freeman, the* United States Supreme Court* granted "_plenary powers_" to Congress over all aspects of immigration.  Two things of note here:

1)  The Constitution of the United States does* NOT* give the United States Supreme Court the authority to grant to any other branch of government any powers to another branch of government and

2)  In the Chy Lung v Freeman case, according to Wikipedia:

"_The court was also critical of the State of California, the Commissioner of Immigration_, (SEE THERE, WHO CAME AND WENT WAS REGULATED BY THE STATE) _and the Sheriff of San Francisco, for not presenting any arguments on their behalf in the case_."

Chy Lung v. Freeman - Wikipedia

This is only part 1 of the story.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Maybe you should think outside the box and ask yourself WHY America allows known crazy people to roam our streets unsupervised.  Just this week, a guy in Tennessee, who had been arrested for jumping the fence at the White House and posing a threat to those inside was able to shoot and kill four people.

Registration didn't help those people.  But, had that *KNOWN *nutjob been in a mental institution, four people would be alive today.  Registering guns or humans is for people who have no use for Liberty.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...


Incarceration is not always the answer to our problems


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I fully agree.  But, prisons and welfare are not helping people that pose a physical danger to the public at large.

There is no cookie cutter model.  You rehabilitate those that you can rehabilitate; you put people who cannot be rehabilitated into mental institutions (if they have a mental disease) and you keep them in prison if they just want to be a career badass.


----------



## hadit (Apr 24, 2018)

Freedom is messy, chaotic, can be dangerous, and requires individuals to take responsibility for their own lives and protection. 

It is also vastly preferable to the illusion of safety gained from granting another power over ourselves.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...


There is a wide spectrum of crazy. Some are controllable with medication, others may have occasional episodes, some may be a little “off” but are no threat
Locking people away should be a last resort


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I fully agree that locking people away should be a last resort, but how many times should a person be able to go crazy and not be taken out of society?  For Nickolas Cruz, he had the police called on him multiple times; he was kicked out of school for violence related issues; he was on medications.

The fact is virtually every mass shooter (save of political jihadists) are on or were recently on SSRIs. That is medication.  At what point do you think we should heed the signs and put those people into protective custody?  Never?  And then you're going to argue for chasing some poor sap down that is only feeding his family because of  a freaking human registration document?


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.



I am partly responsible for taking this thread into places you did not intend to go.  So, let me apologize and then take some of your time to answer your question.  *This response will be long, but well worth your time to read*:

I disagree with you about history.  Once you understand the past you will understand the current.

There is *NO* doubt about it.  The Democrats were the first racists in the United States.  That is a fact.  Today, blacks have apparently buried the hatchet and moved on.  In the present, unless someone is willing to kiss the black man's arse, they are persona non grata.  Blacks don't even cut their own people slack.  Kayne West is being bullied by black people for supporting Republicans.  So much for the hypocritical diversity the blacks claim to believe in.  But I digress.

When it comes to Democrats, black people are deaf, dumb, blind, ignorant and inconsistent.  Hitlery Clinton has said things about blacks that David Duke has never uttered... and he was the most famous KKK leader of my lifetime!

By contrast, it was the Republicans who illegally ratified the 14th Amendment.  That brings us to the United States Constitution.  

Our Declaration of Independence says:

"_We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable* Rights, that among these are* Life, Liberty *and the pursuit of Happiness_."

Thomas Jefferson, on this subject, stated:

"_The Declaration of Independence . . . [is the] *declaratory charter of our rights, and the rights of man*._"

So, Liberty is an *unalienable* Right.  This should be simple enough to understand.  Liberty is a Right given to you by your Creator (your God, whomever you deem that to be.)    *Unalienable* Rights  are natural, God given, inherent, and *absolute*.   In my mind, this is a simple concept, but not understand by your average person.  The Bill of Rights codified those *unalienable* Rights.

Now, the reality is, citizenship is *NOT* an *unalienable* Right. It is more of a revocable privilege created by government.  But, your average Republican thinks that the government creates rights and that you must be a citizen in order to have rights.

*IF* you buy their current argument, I cannot make a good case for you to join the Republican Party other than the *FACT* that, before the 14th Amendment, (which is the work of Republicans) blacks were not considered men, but only 3/5ths of a person. It's in the Constitution.  As such, blacks only had limited privileges in early America.

Fast forward to today.  The Republicans want your vote as do the Democrats.  At the end of the day, Democrats are about the control of people.  The Democrats don't think you're smart enough to make your own decisions.  Under the Democrats, you work and pay most of what you make in the form of taxes.  Then the government decides what you should be able to spend your money on as they dole out a portion of it back to the people.  You can sugar coat it any way you like,but if you vote for Democrats, you support slavery.

In *theory*, the Republicans will tell you that your income should not be taxed.  You should pay taxes on consumption.  That view means that the more we consume, the more we are taxed and that flow of money keeps the economy vibrant.  Then, again, it was the Republicans that let the Democrats con them into passing the 16th Amendment and subject you to an income tax - the basis of which looks like it was lifted right from the pages of the Communist Manifesto.

Here is what I think is more telling:

The Democrats were obsessed with blaming Hispanics for our economic woes until the National Socialists infiltrated the Republican Party.  And there it becomes necessary for the blacks to study their arguments carefully.

Most Republicans hate, loathe, and despise the concept of *unalienable* Rights.  To them, unless you have a birth certificate, a Socialist Surveillance Number ...oooops, "_Social Security Number,_" a National ID Card, and have been blood tested, background checked; given the government some of your pee for a pee test and a lock of your hair for testing along with fingerprints, DNA, MVR report and chant the mantra that is their litmus test, then plain and simple... YOU DON'T HAVE ANY RIGHTS.

So defensive is the right, one of them will be by shortly to turn this rant into FORTY paragraphs because instead of making their own case; they will have this compelling need (much like OCD) to comment on every single paragraph I write.  

Should you join the Republican Party?  The best way to determine that is by listening to the really dumb ass arguments the Republicans make relative to *Liberty*.  Liberty only applies if you are an American citizen and if you are here with human registration papers, then you and your American born "_anchor babies_" should go across the border.  

IF they are successful in that endeavor, it wouldn't be a generation before the blacks or someone else would become their target.  And I think it would be blacks because, like it or not, they cannot assimilate into white culture.  A quick look at Chicago should tell you that black people don't fare well under the white culture and their laws.

So, to be perfectly honest, black people would be better off petitioning rich folks like Oprah Winfrey, Diddy Combs, Michael Jordan, Tiger Woods, Magic Johnson, etc, and encouraging them to invest in an African country and then go somewhere you don't have to guess at which party you should become a part of.  

As is, America is a sinking ship  and the only solution either side wants to promote is slavery.


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a logical explanation from one of you white republicans as to why blacks should join your party. Please do not regurgitate the lame story about the 1860 democratic party. After all, every time we blacks talk about what occurred during that  time none of you were there. The history of things were not important to you in this regard, so since you weren't around in 1860 and history is not  important you in other situations, it's not important now. So please explain why blacks should join the republican party.
> ...



I stopped reading here, because lying by omission is still lying.  You want to conflate party (democratic) with ideology (liberal/conservative).  Read up on the voting results of the CRA to see why geographical location is where the divide on race was settled.  The north overwhelmingly voted for the CRA, while the south overwhelmingly voted against it.  Here is the breakdown.....

Note: "Southern", as used in this section, refers to members of Congress from the eleven states that made up the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War. "Northern" refers to members from the other 39 states, regardless of the geographic location of those states. 



The original House version: 



Southern Democrats: 7–87 (7–93%) 

Southern Republicans: 0–10 (0–100%) 

Northern Democrats: 145–9 (94–6%) 

Northern Republicans: 138–24 (85–15%) 



The Senate version: 

Southern Democrats: 1–20 (5–95%) (only Ralph Yarborough of Texas voted in favor) 

Southern Republicans: 0–1 (0–100%) (John Tower of Texas) 

Northern Democrats: 45–1 (98–2%) (only Robert Byrd of West Virginia voted against) 

Northern Republicans: 27–5 (84–16%) 


So, the snake oil that has been peddled for so long by conservatives is just that, snake oil.  It was and isn't about "democrats vs republicans", it was always about liberals vs conservatives.

This thread by conservatives says all there needs to be said when someone asks why blacks don't vote for conservatives.....How do good Americans and our democracy benefit from diversity again?


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



As the Bible states:

" _He that answereth a matter before he heareth it, it is folly and shame unto him_."  Proverbs 18: 13

So, you don't read the posting and call me a liar.  How absolutely foolish!

This thread is about why should blacks vote for Republicans.  I answered it and answered it truthfully.  You don't like it?  Kiss my ass.  The response wasn't directed to you, but was a response *to the OP*.

If you have a personal issue with me, you should settle it in a PM instead of calling me a liar.  The mods might let you do that, but it only proves that you have NO common decency nor intelligence.


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



I'm sorry you feel embarrassed by either willfully lying about who the first racists were or being too ignorant about history.   It isn't my job to hold anyone's hand and walk them through historical events nor explain to them why they are not able to take the same time and learn history as most have done.  Please, don't try to judge anyone on their intelligence level, when your posts contain so many incorrect points.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Then why was the question asked of Republicans?


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



Embarrassed?  By you calling me a liar?  No, I feel pity for gutless trolls that talk smack on the Internet.  Most on this board have forgotten more about history than you are capable of learning.  But, what the Hell, you have the right to pretend you're a legend in your own mind.  Your delusions about how intelligent you are and everybody is below you doesn't embarrass me at all - unless it was discovered we were related.


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



Um...because today the Republicans are conservative and Democrats are liberal, which was not the case when that member tried to say Democrats were the first racists.


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...




Was that word salad supposed to mean something?  Basically you just waved a white flag and took the usual route of trying to play the victim for being outed as not knowing basic history.  Sorry I made you exit your safe space, but maybe next time you'll consider your knowledge of a subject before interjecting bullshit into it.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



Liberals that think they have a monopoly on understanding history or current events like to ask, what they think, are rhetorical questions so that they can pretend to school the rest of mankind.

Currently the American way is to denigrate, belittle and say stupid stuff to those you disagree with.  That kind of individual would never go out in public and say that to the face of another person - it would prove to be embarrassing if they got put in their place and calling strangers liars could cause you a lot of unpleasant problems.  Sooo.. the cowardly can sling skeet anonymously.  But you know what they are.

The thing that is annoying is that 25 years ago, conservative organizations were willing to pay to hear me come and speak.  Today, I have the same message and conservatives don't understand it.  The "_movement_" (for lack of a more descriptive adjective) changed; I didn't.  So anyone who blames the differences on conservatism v. liberalism don't know schit about history.  Conservative and liberal are two labels that lost any meaning they may have had.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



You admitted you didn't read my post.  What makes you qualified to speak for me?


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



Because 25 years ago, you were able to get away with lying about history.  Today, too many people are aware of people like you that attempt to whitewash history, like saying things such as "MLK was a Republican", or "the civil war was about state's rights".


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I read enough to know the part I bolded was a lie, so why would I waste my time reading the rest of it?


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



Your moronic replies are so much pious cant so as to be devoid of any real meaning.  If you can't read, go back to freaking school.  I'm not a victim; I'm just the guy who points out cowards and exposes them.   Your ignorance is being duly noted.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



It's a fact of history that the RP was formed, in part, to abolish slavery. The KKK was formed by a group of Democrat Civil War veterans and elected Nathan Bedford Forrest, a Democrat, as the first Grand Wizard. Were you not aware of this?


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...


Now you're reduced to babbling.  Put down the shovel, know when to just stop digging.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I don't know how King voted.   And any idiot that continues to call people people a liar like you do - especially *when you're lying yourself* is a joke.


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


You pointing that out, is like saying airplanes used to have three wings.  It doesn't matter one iota what label was which before the CRA was signed, because afterwards conservatives knew which party held their values.  LBJ set in motion the freewheel of white nationalists into the GOP.


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...




There's no need for "you" to know how anyone voted, it's called reading historical documents.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



I'm babbling?  You are spouting dung as if it were manna from Heaven.   You trying to pick a fight?  You won't get it done on a discussion board.  The only hole we're digging here is the one to put that horseshit your're slinging into.


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



So, people paid you to speak?


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



The problem is,* YOU* admitted to not having read what I wrote before you dragged me into your private pissing match.

It's obvious to most here that you either plagiarize swill from someone who is as ignorant as you *OR* maybe you like to cherry pick from documents to get the result you want.   Let me make my post understandable for you:

I did not take the side of the liberal or conservative; Republican nor Democrat.  But, when some jackass comes along, trying to screw with me and tell me what I said and did not say before reading my post, it makes you look like an absolute idiot... and you seem to be on a mission to prove that perception right.

It has already been established that you're a coward.  You're posting B.S. on the Internet that you don't say to people in public - and for good reason.  It appears that you are too stupid to read all of a post and then offer up a civil conversation wherein you respectfully challenge any point (s) you don't understand.  So little guy (and I mean that in more ways than one) while you are trying to compensate for some apparent deficit, let me tell you one more time:  If you want to say stupid shit, you should take it to PM.  What you're doing is not entertaining, educational, nor even remotely interesting.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



Let me put it another way for you:

My hometown newspaper had an editorial by the lead editor wherein he said that I was "_the most quoted man in Georgia._"


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


They rarely cause any trouble ?  Just once a month when they get together with that guy Tom


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...




...Georgia....say no more.


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



Plagiarize?  Cherry pick?  Coward?  Little guy?



Bottom line, you were caught posting shit that was not only inaccurate, but indicative of someone that has a Trump level of believability.  Now you are trying to throw whatever you can at the wall to see what sticks.  Everything I post, I can back up with historical documents, that is how one wins a debate, not by ad homming in hopes that people will get baffled by bullshit.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



That comes across as a bigoted post.  My what a vast array of emotional disorders you suffer from.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



The day you post anything *except* bullshit I will kiss my own ass on the main street of any town in America and give you two weeks to draw a crowd.  

Your dumb ass isn't very smart to keep calling people a liar when you can't read beyond three sentences in any one post before getting lost in cyber space - unable to understand words over five letters and one syllable.


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



Evidently I'm smart enough to cause you to see red, and prove that people must be really gullible to hire someone like yourself to speak about something you know nothing about.


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...


Sure, because I was born and raised in middle Georgia, so I know exactly the type of person you are.

How many cross burnings or black churches have you burned as a testament to prove your superiority?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Democratic politics had nothing to do with the KKK
In 1916, the KKK was both democratic and republican
Today, KKK policies and Republican are indistinguishable


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...


It is only used as a deflection.  Like anyone here can't read the posts from conservatives and see their feelings about non-whites and how it aligns perfectly with the charter of the KKK.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



Seeing red?  Son, you couldn't make me see red on your best day.  That remark you made about Georgia shows that you are racist (stereotyping.)

You know damn well I know what I'm talking about.  Otherwise you would be a complete idiot and a moron to waste time trying to troll me.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



When Clinton was in office that applied to the Democrats.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...


I thought it was their Aunt Flo?


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



What is the charter of the KKK?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Give me an example


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Organization and Principles of the Ku Klux Klan, 1868


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



You contested the claim that Democrats were the first racists. I merely pointed out that, in a sense, this is true. I'm not the one making comparisons here.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...






How about two examples?


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



Are you historically ignorant or what?  Thought you were from Georgia.  That organization didn't last but a very few years.


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



You see, it only takes just a little prodding to show the real intentions of someone like yourself.  The difference in my question to you, is that only white supremacists burned crosses and black churches, whereas, all races of men have been guilty of rape.

Damn, you have just been owned, kinda ironic considering the circumstances....


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



Are you stupid or dumb?  You asked for the charter of the KKK, I provided the charter of the KKK, now you are attempting to move the goal posts like a good little snowflake.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



From Wikipedia:

*"Andrew Johnson*_ (December 29, 1808 – July 31, 1875) was the 17th President of the United States, serving from 1865 to 1869. Johnson became president as he was vice president at the time of the assassination of Abraham Lincoln. A* Democrat *who ran with Lincoln on the National Union ticket, Johnson came to office as the Civil War concluded. The new president favored quick restoration of the seceded states to the Union. His plans did not give protection to the former slaves, and he came into conflict with the Republican-dominated Congress, culminating in his impeachment by the House of Representatives. He was acquitted in the Senate by one vote.

Johnson *opposed* the Fourteenth Amendment, which gave citizenship to former slaves. In 1866, Johnson went on an unprecedented national tour promoting his executive policies, seeking to destroy his Republican opponents_"

Andrew Johnson - Wikipedia

There you have it.  In 1868, when the KKK appeared on the scene, they were Democrats.    More info for you:

"_At the time of Ulysses S. Grant's election to the presidency, white supremacists were conducting a reign of terror throughout the South. In outright defiance of the Republican-led federal government, Southern *Democrats formed organizations that violently intimidated blacks and Republicans* who tried to win political power.

The most prominent of these, the Ku Klux Klan, was formed in Pulaski, Tennessee, in 1865. Originally founded as a social club for former Confederate soldiers, the Klan evolved into a terrorist organization. It would be responsible for thousands of deaths, and would help to weaken the political power of Southern blacks and Republicans.

*Racist activity in the South often took the form of riots that targeted blacks and Republicans*_..."

Grant, Reconstruction and the KKK | American Experience | PBS


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



No, I responded.  If you are going to resort to racism, how would you feel if I could return the favor?  But, I'd rather say things like that to  your face


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



So, I guess I will go with you are stupid, because nothing you posted addressed anything.  In fact, your assertion was already debunked when I showed that party affiliation before 1964 means nothing like it does today.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



 You are spewing complete and utter nonsense.  I have some words for you:

"_We joyfully receive for ourselves and others the blessings of community, sexuality, marriage, and the family.

We commit ourselves to the rights of men, women, children, youth, young adults, the aging, and people with disabilities; to improvement of the quality of life; and to the rights and dignity of racial, ethnic, and religious minorities_."

What United Methodists Believe

What in the HELL is that I see at the top of the page?  What does that symbolize?  OMG.  Our resident black supremacist just got busted - proved he was an uneducated liar.


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



If you support what the KKK advocated for, then why is what I asked you racist?  Just like your ilk likes to do all the time with race stats, they say the truth can't be racist, so....


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...


Neither remotely approximates KKK policies

Republicans policies do


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



You're babbling again.


----------



## Correll (Apr 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I'm trying RW, but this is really looking like just a damned if you do, damned if you don't bullshit trap. 


I don't see the distinction you are making between GOOD "diversity", and BAD "token".



And you have NOT done much to explain it.


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Sure you’re trying, trying like hell to be as intellectually dishonest as possible.  It doesn’t take a rocket scientist to see the GOP selected Michael Steele only to try and convince blacks to join the GOP, just like the only reason they chose Sarah Palin was to try and get the woman vote for those that were mad at Obama for winning the primary.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



Do you do drugs?  You're the one that played the race card.  I don't give two hoots in Hell.  One thing is for sure, you accuse me of it and I will feed right back to you.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It's the same message; just a different time.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



ATL don't have a pay grade. Welfare and protesting is not a career.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2018)

Humorme said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...


Republicans clean up the overt racism and use code words


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



You haven't "_debunked_" a damn thing there sport.  You've shown me your IQ isn't quite as big as your shoe size; you've admitted screwing with people by prodding them (that's called trolling) and we have this one way street of you proving that it's now what you know, but who you blow that keeps you posting *BULLSHIT* you can't defend.

You can take your straw man arguments and stick them where the sun don't shine.


----------



## hadit (Apr 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



As you were unable to demonstrate in another thread, post the Republican platform along side the KKK platform for comparison. Failing that, once again the partisan extremist had to back off an initial position.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeah, and I'm equally pissed off at Republicans doing it and then denying it.  They think they can pee down my neck and tell me it's raining.  They are no less extreme than that POS following me around like a dog in heat that is protected because our society has a dual standard when it comes to this subject.

Some people are too ignorant to figure it out:

Politicians play each demographic for what they can get out of them - which translates into votes.  Both sides are lying to the people.  

I mean, really, the so - called "_conservatives_" are willing to sell their souls over a minimum wage sap working two fast food jobs to feed his family while the sons and daughters of those Hell raising Republicans have children that are caught up in taking legal and illegal drugs to the point their lives are in jeopardy.

But, the Rs join the Ds in novel excuses to turn America into a third world cesspool.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



I didn't say it did. I just said it was formed by a bunch of Democrat Civil War veterans.



> In 1916, the KKK was both democratic and republican
> Today, KKK policies and Republican are indistinguishable



That's bullshit and you know it. If that were anywhere near the truth, do you think there would be _any_ black Republicans? Black Republicans know party policy and platforms as well as anybody and unlike what people like IM2 think, they _are_ intelligent enough to think for themselves and they go in with their eyes open just like black Democrats do.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I deflected nothing. I stated a historical fact to counter your erroneous idea that the original racists were not Democrats. As I said, I am not the one making comparisons here, you are.

And "aligns perfectly" with the KKK charter is a bit much. 

You know, if all you look for is racism then racism is all you will find.


----------



## ATL (Apr 24, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Your argument has been debunked numerous times already, the fact that you keep repeating it shows you are willfully dishonest.


----------



## Humorme (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



The fact that you keep claiming to have debunked stuff that you couldn't do calls *YOUR* honesty into question.

Is there *any* low you won't stoop to in order to get a negative reaction out of other posters?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 24, 2018)

ATL said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



What argument am I repeating and what has been debunked? I don't even know what you're talking about.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> [
> 
> Cleaning up voter rolls does not require Voter ID. It is the job of the regional voter registrar. Only problem is it costs money.  Money tight fisted Republicans do not like to spend



Cleaning up voter rolls is blocked by you Communists and corrupt judges 100% of the time.

The reason you block it is that cleaning up voter roles would thwart the voter fraud you Communists engage in every single election.

You Stalinists oppose voter ID and cleaning up voter registration because you believe election fraud is your sacred right.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Pol Pot - yes I recall Pol Pot - when he came to power in Cambodia the Liberals were telling people that they should "Celebrate the Victories of the Indochinese People"  so that was a victory huh ???  So I'd hate to see what a loss would like ...

After America withdrew from the conflict, not only Vietnam but Laos and Cambodia fell to the evil empire of the era and American Liberals were touting the idea that we should 'celebrate the Victories of the Indochinese peoples'



 

Fast Forward - THE 21ST CENTURY - and the lefts false narratives have permeated society at almost every level. Sexual deviance and perversions are touted as homogeneous and healthy, the family structure as degenerate and decadent, American exceptionalism as evil and imperialistic. The Taliban, Al Qaeda and ISIS suddenly become victims of Western aggression and the American History is steadily revised to depict us as Satanic war mongering imperialists.

False Narratives of The Left


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 24, 2018)

*18 posts deleted

trolling, no content, posts containing only insults.

Get back on topic!*


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> the KKK was both democratic and republican


*100% Wrong - *the original targets of the Ku Klux Klan were Republicans, both black and white. The Klan terrorized both black and white Americans not to vote for Republican tickets.

The KKK was founded in 1866 and eventually spread to become a nationwide terrorist organization and functioned as de-Facto strong-arm division of the Democratic Party.

The 2007 book Carpetbaggers, Cavalry, and the Ku Klux Klan





 by J. Michael Martinez states _'many Southern whites ... were Democrats and a smaller number of them joined the KKK'_.

The KKK was utilized extensively in Democratic campaigning in the South as well as the North. 

Prominent Democratic Politicians such as Warren G. Harding, Calvin Coolidge, Woodrow Wilson, Harry Truman, Supreme Court Justice Hugo Black, Al Gore, Sr. *ALL KKK Members ... not a single Republican*

*Southern Republicans were lynched along with Blacks*


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 25, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Well, are you going to answer the question? If you're going to accuse me of being willfully dishonest then I deserve to know why.


----------



## ATL (Apr 25, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



I was hoping you would read back and find the error you made without me pointing it out.  You see, you made the comment that Democrats created the KKK, then implied that the Democrats from that era, are the same Democrats today.  That's where you are being willfully dishonest, borderline lying.

There is nothing similar to the Southern Democrats (dixiecrats) that created the KKK and the liberal Democrats of today.  It's people like you that attempt to distort history that makes it difficult to trust anything that comes out of the mouth of people that share your ideology.  I'll let MLK's words speak for themself.....



> “*The Republican Party geared its appeal and program to racism, reaction, and extremism...*On the urgent issue of civil rights, Senator Goldwater represents a philosophy that is morally indefensible and socially suicidal. *While not himself a racist, Mr. Goldwater articulates a philosophy which gives aid and comfort to the racist.* His candidacy and philosophy would *serve as an umbrella under which extremists of all stripes would stand.* In the light of these facts and because of my love for America, I have no alternative but to urge every Negro and white person of goodwill to vote against Mr. Goldwater and to withdraw support from any Republican candidate that does not publicly disassociate himself from Senator Goldwater and his philosophy.”
> 
> - MLK Jr., July 16, 1964



Social cons like yourself are a cancer to a decent society.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > the KKK was both democratic and republican
> ...


Link


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 25, 2018)

ATL said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Here is what I said:

"_It's a fact of history that the RP was formed, in part, to abolish slavery. The KKK was formed by a group of Democrat Civil War veterans and elected Nathan Bedford Forrest, a Democrat, as the first Grand Wizard. Were you not aware of this?_"

Then in your response to this I said:

"_I deflected nothing. I stated a historical fact to counter your erroneous idea that the original racists were not Democrats. As I said, I am not the one making comparisons here, you are."
_
Show me in either of these remarks where I implied that the Democrats from that era, are the same as Democrats today.

I know full well that Democrat ideals from that time are not the same as today and I implied no such thing. I stated an historical fact, that's it.



> > “*The Republican Party geared its appeal and program to racism, reaction, and extremism...*On the urgent issue of civil rights, Senator Goldwater represents a philosophy that is morally indefensible and socially suicidal. *While not himself a racist, Mr. Goldwater articulates a philosophy which gives aid and comfort to the racist.* His candidacy and philosophy would *serve as an umbrella under which extremists of all stripes would stand.* In the light of these facts and because of my love for America, I have no alternative but to urge every Negro and white person of goodwill to vote against Mr. Goldwater and to withdraw support from any Republican candidate that does not publicly disassociate himself from Senator Goldwater and his philosophy.”
> >
> > - MLK Jr., July 16, 1964
> 
> ...



Oh for Christ's sake. 

I wasn't going to bring this up because I didn't want it construed as my waving some kind of banner around but I feel it's time nevertheless as you seem determined to paint me as a racist even though I never gave you cause: My niece is married to a black man whom I have the utmost respect for and they have two black children that mean the world to me. He and they have always been considered part of the family and, with the exception of her father in the beginning, their relationship and marriage were never an issue for any of us. But even her father eventually came around and he respects his son-in-law and dotes on his grandchildren. The last thing I am is a racist. Nor am I a "cancer to a decent society".

Take from that what you will but just remember that I never expressed any moral judgments about you.


----------



## ATL (Apr 25, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


It's amazing how soooooo many people here have "black" family members, but dont have any issues with the posts denigrating blacks by calling them low intelligence, monkeys, the fried chicken comments, the list goes on....but are quick to show up and defend the status quo, and when called on it, resorts to naming black family members..


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 25, 2018)

ATL said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



So much for that. This is precisely why I didn't want to bring it up. You're not dragging me back into a pointless tit-for-tat on that issue when I already explained to you that I ignore blatant racists on both sides. You're not getting off that easy.

So again, where did I imply that Democrats from that time are the same as Democrats today?


----------



## ATL (Apr 25, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



You ignore racists on both sides, yet you take to task people who address racist comments, but not the racists who make them.  How hypocritical.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So again, where did I imply that Democrats from that time are the same as Democrats today?



You implied that when you presented the comment as a debate point.  It would be like someone saying David Duke had a maid that was black at one time as a defense of him not being racist.  What other reason would there be for you to even mention that the KKK was founded by Democrats, if you were not trying to imply that it should be a reason for blacks to not support them?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 25, 2018)

ATL said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...


----------



## ATL (Apr 25, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Gee, I don't know, why not take a look around the forum and see how many post derogatory things about blacks, and how many post derogatory things about whites then let me know which number is higher.  I'll even give you a starting point.....Race Relations/Racism

I especially like the one that uses the term "mud blood".  Oh wait, you "say" you ignore "blatant" racists on both sides, so how could you quantify what you think is in my heart or mind, much less make the presumptuous claim that I have no room to consider the possibility of there being non-racist whites and white Republicans?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 25, 2018)

ATL said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



If what you want is a contest as to who has more racists or which side says more racist comments, you win. 

Now that we have that out of the way, the numbers are irrelevant to my point which is that there are black racists here as well and I've never seen other blacks confront them on their racism as you accuse whites of doing. 



> I especially like the one that uses the term "mud blood".  Oh wait, you "say" you ignore "blatant" racists on both sides, so how could you quantify what you think is in my heart or mind, much less make the presumptuous claim that I have no room to consider the possibility of there being non-racist whites and white Republicans?



How can _you_ quantify what you think is in my heart or mind and make the presumptuous claim that I am a racist and a cancer to society?

Having said that, I didn't quantify anything, I asked you questions. I left it open to you to either answer the questions or not. I made no claims or assertions.


----------



## ATL (Apr 25, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> If what you want is a contest as to who has more racists or which side says more racist comments, you win.
> 
> Now that we have that out of the way, the numbers are irrelevant to my point which is that there are black racists here as well and I've never seen other blacks confront them on their racism as you accuse whites of doing.



I know there was no contest, because anyone with an IQ higher than room temperature can see the disparity in the amount of racists here.  Why you would even attempt to think otherwise is peculiar.  Now to the next point you brought up...how would you or anyone else for that matter know how many blacks are here, much less quantify what obligation they have to confront racism you said you ignore?  Furthermore, why do you expect the blacks that are here to be held to a different standard that you yourself don't hold towards the white racists?  Rhetorical question, obviously.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> How can _you_ quantify what you think is in my heart or mind and make the presumptuous claim that I am a racist and a cancer to society?
> 
> Having said that, I didn't quantify anything, I asked you questions. I left it open to you to either answer the questions or not. I made no claims or assertions.



I quantify what I think based upon a person's words and the choice they make to engage people in some situations, while hiding their head in the sand in other situations.  Basically it's the same M.O. I have seen on other forums, especially firearm forums, where even if a person does not agree with the racist rantings of a social con, they will not speak up about it for fear of being labeled a n-lover, or liberal.  To me, that is the same as if the person made the comments themself, thereby, they relinquish any high ground they think they have when they then move on to try and accuse others of being racist towards white people.  So you see, I don't really give a rat's ass whether or not you are racist, because anyone that stays silent when blacks are called every name under the sun here, but finds their voice suddenly to attempt to take someone else to task for responding to the racist that makes the comments, or tries to make a false equivalency about how others are racist, is just as complicit in my book.

qui tacet consentire videtur


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Could you take Vlad Putin's cock out of your mouth and repeat that? It was garbled.

Now you are a shit flinging feral baboon, zero content in any post from you. As for the substance you did your best to derail, it remains fact;

Cleaning up voter rolls is blocked by you Communists and corrupt judges 100% of the time.

The reason you block it is that cleaning up voter roles would thwart the voter fraud you Communists engage in every single election.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 25, 2018)

ATL said:


> Furthermore, why do you expect the blacks that are here to be held to a different standard that you yourself don't hold towards the white racists? Rhetorical question, obviously.



Oh I definitely hold them to the same standard You see white folks KNOWS who the racists are and SHUN them. It's obvious. It's the guy pushing white supremacy and the "glorious history of the race".. So my question to you is -- why must you circle the wagons around your racists and evoke "group speak" to protect yours. 

We KNOW who the white racists are. I don't think the solid block of black group identity thinking does.


----------



## ATL (Apr 25, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Furthermore, why do you expect the blacks that are here to be held to a different standard that you yourself don't hold towards the white racists? Rhetorical question, obviously.
> ...



Let's lay the cards on the table, tell me who my racists are that I'm "circling the wagons around".  Show me the posts, then we can all have THAT discussion.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 25, 2018)

ATL said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



Stick around and listen to them they ARE as obvious as the white racists. They are ones pushing racial superiority and glorious history. I'm not gonna name them. 

But it's true. They are the SAME black people that shun individuals thinking for themselves and they believe they speak for the race. Instead of recognizing them and shunning them -- the "group identity" demands that you identify the HERETICS and individualists and excommunicate them publicly. Much like today's hubbub about Kanye West or any black person that goes on Fox news. 

Individualism seems to get frowned upon and rigid doctrinary thinking is enforced.


----------



## ATL (Apr 25, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



That seems to be a specious argument at best.  Since I've been a member here I have not seen one person that advocated for black superiority or glorious history, I have seen many, many posts being derogatory towards blacks, from calling them an embarrassing race, comparing them to monkeys, saying black members must have chicken grease on their hands, to accusing members of raping white women as a show of power.  I have also seen tons of misinformation being corrected, be it about how the KKK was a liberal concoction, MLK being Republican, to blacks imagine racism.  If one wants to classify correcting member's misinformation as being racist, then there is really nothing further to debate about here.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 25, 2018)

ATL said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...



I understand you looking at this forum in that manner. It's obvious that everyone gets a say within reason if they respect the topics. The threads and comments are there and there are a LOT of them. But that's not the topic of this thread. Next time I'm IN one of those convos -- I promise to mention alert you in..


----------



## ATL (Apr 25, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 25, 2018)

ATL said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > If what you want is a contest as to who has more racists or which side says more racist comments, you win.
> ...



The disparity in the number of racists on either side was never an issue with me and I said nothing about it one way or the other.



> Now to the next point you brought up...how would you or anyone else for that matter know how many blacks are here, much less quantify what obligation they have to confront racism you said you ignore?



I never said they were obligated, I merely made the observation that they don't. And when did I ever say anything about how many blacks are here? Where is this coming from?

I don't know what it is you think I'm doing here but I neither expect or even want blacks to call racist blacks on their racism. I simply don't give a shit. You're the one who has a problem with this sort of thing so I thought it necessary to point that out so you could put things in their proper perspective.



> Furthermore, why do you expect the blacks that are here to be held to a different standard that you yourself don't hold towards the white racists?  Rhetorical question, obviously.



Do you remember that _you_ were the one to bring that up? All I did was ask how you knew that the silent conservatives were racist and basically you said in so many words that the fact that they don't call out white racists on their racism proves they themselves are racist. Remember? When I countered that I've seen black here spout racist drivel and no other blacks call them on it, you lost your mind. You've done nothing since then but accuse me of making implications I never made, saying things I never said, and being willfully dishonest.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> How can _you_ quantify what you think is in my heart or mind and make the presumptuous claim that I am a racist and a cancer to society?
> 
> Having said that, I didn't quantify anything, I asked you questions. I left it open to you to either answer the questions or not. I made no claims or assertions.





> I quantify what I think based upon a person's words and the choice they make to engage people in some situations, while hiding their head in the sand in other situations.  Basically it's the same M.O. I have seen on other forums, especially firearm forums, where even if a person does not agree with the racist rantings of a social con, they will not speak up about it for fear of being labeled a n-lover, or liberal.  To me, that is the same as if the person made the comments themself, thereby, they relinquish any high ground they think they have when they then move on to try and accuse others of being racist towards white people.  So you see, I don't really give a rat's ass whether or not you are racist, because anyone that stays silent when blacks are called every name under the sun here, but finds their voice suddenly to attempt to take someone else to task for responding to the racist that makes the comments, or tries to make a false equivalency about how others are racist, is just as complicit in my book.
> 
> qui tacet consentire videtur



Yeah, yeah, yeah. You presumed to know my moral character and called me a cancer to decent society and then accuse me of making presumptions about you. Don't lecture me about hypocrisy.

I tell you that I know that Democrats from that time are not the same as those today and you refuse to acknowledge it and keep coming. I asked you twice if you saw that comment and you ignore it and keep coming. I tell you there are more white racists here and you refuse to acknowledge it and keep coming. You keep harping about the number of racists here when I never said anything about that and told you so numerous times. And you keep coming.

One more thing: What started this mad sleigh ride was your contention that I am a hypocrite for not calling out white racists but confront blacks. Problem is, I didn't approach you because I thought you were racist or that I thought that what you said was racist, I approached you because I thought (wrongly?) you could be reasoned with. If I'm having this much trouble getting you to understand where I'm coming from, imagine the difficulties I'd have had with somebody who thinks I'm a cracker. But never in my dreams did I think I was confronting someone so obsessive, single-minded and obstinate.


----------

